# Sticky  Your Fluff Credentials



## Serpion5

Out of curiosity and a desire to know where I stand, I thought I`d ask a few questions of other members to see how in depth and experienced they are in 40k lore. 

So...

1: How long have you been in the hobby?

2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?

3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...

4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?

5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?

6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free. 

EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise? 

EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge? 


I will answer these questions myself shortly. :wink:


----------



## Baron Spikey

Serpion5 said:


> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?


Mid-1998, so just over 12 years, I got into the hobby the same month 3rd edition was released.



Serpion5 said:


> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?


The most important part for me but I'm very biased as it's the aspect I enjoy the most.



Serpion5 said:


> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...


I'll pick up a novel for a variety of reasons; author, protagonists (i.e. Space Marines, Imperial Guard etc) or if I just think the synopsis sounds interesting.



Serpion5 said:


> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?


I've got:
3 3rd/4th/5th Edition BRB
5 2nd Edition Codexes (Imperialis, Ultramarines, Space Wolves, Eldar, and Angels of Death)
All 3rd/4th/5th Edition Codexes 
All WD(UK) in the last 12 years (so I own the entirety of Index Astartes)
All Imperial Armour (including IA: Apocalypse 1 & 2)
Cities of Death
Planet Strike
Battle Missions
Xenology
Liber Chaotica
Imperial Infantryman's Uplifting Primer
Insignium Astartes
Uniforms and Heraldry of the Empire
Deathwatch RP
Dark Heresy RP
Inquisitor Living Rulebook
Aeronautica
Battle Fleet Gothic
And a couple of other books whose identity I jealousy guard.


Serpion5 said:


> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?


Very much so, though I also enjoy partaking in other people's discussions.


----------



## thebinman

1. On and off since Rouge Trader in 1992 I think. 

2. Its the only interesting thing. Have played 3 games of table top, 1 in 1994 and 2 in 1999.

3. If its sci fi and imperial focused. Not interested in space marine war porn. Remember reading the Inquisiton War when it was released and was right up my street. 

4. A few, none of the recent ones. 

5. Yep

6. Off to get a cuppa. :so_happy:




Serpion5 said:


> Out of curiosity and a desire to know where I stand, I thought I`d ask a few questions of other members to see how in depth and experienced they are in 40k lore.
> 
> So...
> 
> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?
> 
> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?
> 
> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...
> 
> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?
> 
> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?
> 
> 6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free.
> 
> 
> I will answer these questions myself shortly. :wink:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

1: Collected since 2005-2006, sold em but still enjoy 40k all together

2: Fluff can vary. Sometimes its incrediably important, other times dirt is far more important.

3: Im not really that devoted. I read the summaries online or my buddies tell me.

4: None, I've borrowed them for only my short time playing. I also find Dan Abnett to be a good writer, but not really anything special.

5: I find writing my own works to be hard and fun at the same time. I also find the mysteries give us plenty of room for people to expand on fiction or ideas... or create really funny parodies (but that seems to be not a popular way to expand :biggrin.

6: Do you think the Emperor could beat Battle Toads in one go without getting frusterated?


----------



## cain the betrayer

> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?


about an year and a half



> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?


quite important its fun to have an army that represents an cartaint elment of the background



> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...


sometimes i buy their books if they sound intresting and they are of the races i like



> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?


 only two the warriors of chaos armybook and the csm codex



> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?


not really



> 6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free.


i think fantasy is better


----------



## The Boz

*1: How long have you been in the hobby?*
Tabletop? Since 2010  But I have taken an interest at the beginning of 2004, before Dawn of War was released. Since then, I've played all the DoW games on the PC, read two dozen novels, and played an IG captain in a role-playing game. I only got into the tabletop recently because I finally managed to find three other guys who would play with me. I don't particularly like the idea of blindly rushing into an unknown bunch of people saying "Hey, guys! I don't know you, and you don't know me, but I wanna play Warhammer 40k!"

*2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?*
It's quite important.. Until recently, fluff was to me the most important thing in 40k, but playing and painting trumped that. Actually, painting trumped that, it's been consuming most of my free time, mainly because I'm slow (I can do a trio of guardsmen in two hours).

*3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...*
I first picked up what was heavily recommended by the WH40k enthusiasts over at the relicnews forums. I started off with the Horus Heresy novels, and I think that is the best start anyone can get at the WH40k fluff for two reasons. One, it covers one of the most important events in the history of the 40k universe. Two, the series is a showcase for the skill and style of (almost) every Black Library writer, and that's great for picking out what you like. I liked Abnett's style immediately, so I picked up Gaunt's Ghosts, which I finally finished only recently because I insisted on buying only the omnibus editions. 
Basically, I'll read a book if it's from an author I know to be good, or if it recieved good reviews, or if it's part of a series that I'm following. If a book doesn't satisfy any of these parameters, it might still be picked up if I have time to kill.

*4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?*
Six of them. Imperial Guard, which is my own army, and has been a great companion for the daily doing of the Emperor (that's a reference to taking a shit). I also borrowed the current Space Marines, Eldar, Chaos Space Marines and Orks dexes from the friends in my gaming group, and I've read the .pdf Daemonhunters as well. 

*5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?*
Yes, immensely. I'm border-line obsessively creative when it comes to these things. 

*6: If you have anything further to add, feel free. *
I really like Warhammer 40k. It's my second favorite Sci-Fi universe (with the first one being my own, ofcourse).


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Serpion5 said:


> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?


Around about 10 years now, I used to play Lotr, WFB and 40k on the tabletop but gave that all up many years ago now.



Serpion5 said:


> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?


By far the most important aspect of the hobby for me, mainly because its really only the part im interested in! After ditching the tabletop game several years ago (which was an on-and-off hobby for me anyway) I have had a consistent interest and thirst for background material.



Serpion5 said:


> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...


Probably not as devoted as I should be for how knowledgeable I claim to be.  My BL collection isn't really large at all, I only own around 30 novels which is nothing compared to some of the more dedicated.



Serpion5 said:


> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?


I own pretty much every codex from the last two editions of the game, and several others stretching back to 2nd ed (Angels of Death, Imperialis and Chaos to name a few). The Collected Visions is obviously a must-have for background enthusiasts so thats in the bag, and all the Index Astartes articles aswell as around 8 or 9 WFB army books which I take a fleeting interest in.



Serpion5 said:


> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?


Oh yes, why else would I spend as much time as I do on these forums. 



Serpion5 said:


> EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise?


I see myself as having good general all-round knowledge. Although perhaps with a slight tilt in favour of primarily Chaos lore as that is what interests me the most.


----------



## Androxine Vortex

1. Aprox 3 years

2. I don't play the game anymore so all I do is read the books and seek to understand the WH40K universe.

3. I read the books for the same reason as above. I think that the warhammer books are very good because they are just so epic, and to see such great detail from the authors put into it makes it like nothing else I have ever read; very formal and proper.

4. Necron, Eldar, Tyranids, Space Marines, Chaos, 

5. I like Wrahmmer because a lot of it is open for speculation. I am writting a fan-novel on my own chapter whenever I'm not working or in school. I want to try and get ALL the facts straight so when people see my work, they will be pleased with it (im not saying i want it published-if it was that would be cool but i'm mainly doing it for fun)


----------



## X FiftY 1ne

Serpion5 said:


> Out of curiosity and a desire to know where I stand, I thought I`d ask a few questions of other members to see how in depth and experienced they are in 40k lore.
> 
> So...
> 
> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?
> 
> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?
> 
> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...
> 
> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?
> 
> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?
> 
> 6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free.
> 
> 
> I will answer these questions myself shortly. :wink:


1. Since 95-96

2. The most important aspect. Seriously cannot get enough. :wacko:

3. I like to read the BL novels to dive into the details of what I already know. To learn more, and also get tibits of information that could lead to the progression of the story.

4. Read all codex's from 2nd - 4th edition(Still have my Chaos 2nd edition and Blood Angels - the others I sold on eBay). Just recently got back into the tabletop with a good group of friends. But I've kept up on the lore through novels and the editions of Index Astartes. I'll get around to hopefully having the money and purchasing all the other 5th edition codecies.

5. Constantly thinking about where the over all plot of everything could go. I'll usually day dream when I'm driving or something and wonder what could of happened to the missing legions. Could they have been stuck in the Webway under the Emporer's palace of Terra? Was he secretly plotting to get them back, knowing Horus would begin heresy?

6. Keep pumping out the novels BL.


----------



## ckcrawford

Serpion5 said:


> Out of curiosity and a desire to know where I stand, I thought I`d ask a few questions of other members to see how in depth and experienced they are in 40k lore.
> 
> So...
> 
> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?
> About ten years, I started in the year 2000.
> 
> 
> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?
> I must confess, I never really got into the fluff untill the Heresy Novels came out. However, I did like collecting codexes and reading the short facts and stories.
> 
> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...
> What drives me to read a 40k book is usually the reviews or the fact that the main theme is something I'm interested in.
> 
> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?I count about 17
> 
> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?I have in the past. So much more then than now. But I think its always good to use your imagination where the 40k has not presented all the fluff.
> 
> 6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free.
> I must say, I remember about ten years ago when I started my first 40k army. I just wanted to start so I got the best i could buy for my dollar and got all those eldar guardians. haha. It wasn't until I got into the game that I actually decided to be a DA fan for a couple years that I used my eldar models and broke them apart with my hammer to create pieces for a cool Slaanesh Temple. Good times good times.


7. I'd like to think I know a lot about the heresy and the traitor legions. This has also given me a lot of interest in the Ruinous Powers, so I have a good concept of chaos in the 40k realm. Specifically, I like keeping track of the original traitor legions than Abaddon and his Black Legion. Especially the Word Bearers and Iron Warriors.

8. Some trouble I may have with the 40k world stems from fluff presented quite a while ago. I think thats the biggest problem with 40k. Primarily because some of the fluff can get in the way of recent fluff and/or may just seem unbelievable. Two races I've never really gotten into are Tau and Dark Eldar. Dark Eldar because there just hasn't been enough fluff written about them. I actually find them quite interesting. Tau though, I don't really care for.
Well thats my take into my 40k life.


----------



## shaantitus

1. Since 89 playing original space marine epic scale, space hulk and space crusade.
2. Fluff is what makes me want to play the game.Without the fluff of the 40k universe it would just be another tabletop game.
3. I devour anything I can get my hands on. HH, gaunts ghosts, eisenhorn, UM omnibus, ravenor, inquisition war, ig omnibus, word bearers series, Storm of iron, Lord of the Night, shira calpurnia omnibus. It is all good, even the poor ones, if it is in the 40K setting I want to read it. Plus Imperial armour 1,2,5,6,7 and the updates. Collected visions and the Inquisition referance book(cannot remember the exact title). And the original space marine(epic rulebook), there were some great fluff bits in there.
4.Rogue trader, second ed(all) 3rd ed chaos(don't have it any more) 4th ed chaos,nids, demonhunters, witchunters, ig, current nids, chaos, demons, ig. All versions of the wargear book and all versions of the rules from 1st to 5th.
5. Not much for postulating my own theories but evaluating those that are put forward is something I really enjoy.
6. I really want to find out what happened to the missing legions and to see the development of each and every legion in the horus heresy. The funny thing is that while reading the hh books I support the loyalists. But in the current time period I am a staunch chaos man.


----------



## Serpion5

Serpion5 said:


> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?


Myself, about six or seven years now. I started with 4th ed.



Serpion5 said:


> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?


It is definitely my favourite aspect, it shapes everything else I do.



Serpion5 said:


> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...


I choose a novel or other work based mainly on the characters involved. I followed the entire UM, Cain, Eisenhorn, Ravenor and DoW series right through. I own about two dozen novels, but have read much more, including CV and the heresy novels, several compilations and of course, the odd fanfic here or there. 



Serpion5 said:


> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?


Everything from 4th ed onwards. A few older works that people have been kind enough to lend me.



Serpion5 said:


> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?


You know I do. :biggrin:



Serpion5 said:


> 6: If you have anything further to add, feel free.


I think I did alright. 

EDIT: 7: My area of expertise would be alien fluff. Particularly Necron and Tyranid, but I would consider myself well versed in the backgrounds of orks, tau and eldar as well. Knowledge of Dark Eldar witheld until new dex is read properly. Currently have only read it once and not completely.

My knowledge of the Imperium and Chaos is secondary, but I still know enough to put pretty much all my local GW staffers to shame. :biggrin:

EDIT: 8: My weakness is probably the Imperium, but especially the non military side of the Imperium. I don`t know all the facts regarding the Inquisition, I couldn`t tell you much about an imperial civilian`s life, but I do have a decent general knowledge regarding most astartes chapters/legions and IG regiments.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

UPDATED: 30 April 2011 

*1: How long have you been in the hobby?*

Since 2009.

*2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?*

Quite a lot, I prefer Fluff to the Tabletop

*3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...*

Well, I basically Like reading about the background and shit. And I'm an advanced reviewer for Black Library, so I get the majority of their new releases a couple of months or so early. 

*4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?*

5th Edition Blood Angels
5th Edition Space Marines
5th Edition Space Wolves
5th Edition Imperial Guard
5th Edition Tyranids
5th Edition Orks
4th Edition Chaos Space Marines
4th Edition Black Templars

*5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?*

Of Course. See my short stories.

*6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free*

You spelt you wrong. Bad Serpion!


----------



## Cyrion

1: How long have you been in the hobby?
It's only recently I've taken to collecting the tabletop but I've been reading BL novels since about 2005

 
2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?
Very. It's what got me into 40k.
 

3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...
I generally pick up most of the books by McNeill and Abnett. ADB has also become a favourite of mine. All HH books are a must-buy. My BL collection is at about 50 books in total, I have some of the rarer books in my collection too


4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?
I own the current Chaos, SM and Eldar codexes. Like I said above, it's only recently I took an interest in the game
 

5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?
Yeah, although I mainly lurk around these forums just reading some of the interesting threads and posts


----------



## NiceGuyEddy

1: How long have you been in the hobby?

2000 onwards.

2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?

Very, I no longer play TT.

3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...

I'll pick up everything but give priority to series' like gaunts ghosts, ravenor/risenhorn, cain, ventris, horus heresy and authors like Abnett, MacNeill, Dembski-Bowden, Thorpe... 

4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?

I could hazard a guess at maybe the last two editions of all races bar tyranids and orks, those races just don't interest me. But it's been a while since I picked up a codex, they're boxed somewhere.

5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?

yup.

6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free. 

nothing right now


----------



## Stephen_Newman

1. I have been playing for 8 years in about 2 weeks

2. I find it very important. I am known to get very angry at people who place heroes like Lysander into an ultrasmurfs force. Every army I have has its own background and its relation to my Eldar (my main force)

3. I tend not to pick out many BL books. Although I do own the entire Gaunts Ghosts series, the gotrek and felix novels and pah of the warrior.

4. I have read every codex released by GW since chaos codex 3.5 (the first codex from the first WD I ever got-still have that same WD)

5. I like listening to other peoples theories. I then do my own background research before I come to a decision to agree or disagree with that theory.

6. I am getting very, very, very sleepy.


----------



## Brother Subtle

1: Since 1995, but had a long haitus from 97'-06 till i found the Black Library. I cant paint, i dont play tabletop. I just read BL books and discuss 40K lore/cannon.

2: Considering I only read 40K, very important. But we all have to understand 40K cannon is 'flexable'. with so many writers, stuff ups are bound to happen. writers are only human... arnt they?

3: With around 50+ BL novels down, I'm pretty devoted. Ive started my own 40K book review blog (link in my sig). Its called Drop Site Massacre or DSM. I dont profess to write the greatest reviews. That award goes to Graeme's Fantasy Book Review. He's amazing. I just do it an a create outlet for myself. and because i think my reviews are passable and worthy of a read.

4: Not many unfortunately. Its an area id like to expand on.

5: I enjoy debating BL books and fluff with the other Heretics in the HO: BL subforum. I cant write my own fiction, as much as i wish i could, i just dont have the creative talent. The regular crew in the BL subforum on here is one of the best crews Ive had discussions with on 40K fiction anywhere. Friendly, knowledgeable contributers. 

6: I consider myself pretty well versed with 40K lore and cannon. id reckon i might get in the top 10 (closer to 10 than 1) in the HO's top fluff/cannon knowledgeable members. (not including BL employees or BL writers). Im big fans of Child of the Emperor/Baron Spikey and Commisar Ploss. Lord of the Night is also a very good contributer. Id say CotE and Baron Spikey are my 2 top fave contributers to read on here. I wish i knew as much about 40K fiction as they do. I'd be a better reviewer.


----------



## VanitusMalus

1: How long have you been in the hobby?

I've been playing since 2nd Edition on and off, but I have been in the hobby since the Rogue Trader days. The longest gap I had was about 4 years. I've only been back for about 2 years.

2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?

Very important, I refuse to play with an unfluffy army, no matter what. I don't like when opponents play an unfluffy army, but I'm not enough of a prick to let that decide if I'll battle, plus I love a challenge.

3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...

I haven't read, nor will I probably ever read any of the novels. First I get enough fluff from the Codexes (3rd edition codexes might as well have just been rules and random quotes) but 4th and 5th are redoing that. I would love however to get my hands on some of those 2nd edition books the Ork and Ultramarine ones were awesome. I should try and find the 2nd Edition rulebook, wargear book and the book that catalogued all the units. Anyway, second GW gets enough of my money. Third and I know this going to sound weird, but I hate sci fi/fantasy novels.

4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?

For 2nd Edition I read the Ultramarines and Orks. Third and the 3.5 editions I owned most of them (the second release of Tau (3.5/4?) and the Black Templars (second release)and read them all thoroughly (I never trusted an opponent telling me what his codex stated, I had to know it for myself). For 5th Edition I'm three Codexes behind (obviously the latest three).

5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?

Immensely, I've written my own fluff and codexes (making sure to intertwine them in the official fluff, but I love discussing with others the entire mythos of the 40K universe.

6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free. 

Does anyone buy the main boxed game when it's released for new editions? 

I bought Assault on Black Reach, the boxed set released for 3rd edition and I bought two of the boxed set that was released for 2nd edition.


----------



## Mossy Toes

*1: How long have you been in the hobby?*

Well, my White Dwarf collection goes back to August 2001. I was a wee tyke of 8 years then, and had already been interested in my brother's models for a year or two by then, so...most of my life.

*2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?*

It is the core of the hobby. If is the living, breathing, festering, rotting, cankerous heart of the hobby...in the best possible way. Without it, 40k would be an empty shell.

I have an army of CSM and a small collection of Skaven, sure. But money is too tight for me to embrace the gaming side of the hobby over much, and my rather vivid imagination prefers the cheaper thrill of the worlds, nay, segmentae of possibilities lain out before us in the fluff.

*3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...*

I buy them whenever able, especially if I can find them used. I am, however, too financially constrained to indulge nearly as often as I'd like. I own most of the HH series, chunks of several other flagship series', and a collection of assorted novels and omnibi. I prefer the books that look at 40k differently: _Enforcer_ over the _Ultramarines Omnibus_, for instance, or _Wine of Dreams_ over _The Blackhearts Omnibus_. Art books also attract my attention; _Liber Chaotica_ and _Xenology_ are two of my most prized BL possessions, after the signed Gav books (and one signed Nick Kyme book) and the almost-entirely-gold-edition HH books.

*4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?*

12, by my count, of varied armies both 40k and fantasy. This isn't counting additional supplements, though, like _The General's Compendium_ and stuff.

*5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?*

YES. I live, pretty much, in the fan fiction sections of 40k forums around the internet. I enjoy illuminating the unenlightened with my mighty prose, and delighting in the ideas, theories, and wit of my contemporaries.

*6: If you have anything further to add, feel free.*

Malice is the greatest of the Ruinous Powers. Hatred and Strife!

*EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise?*

The Imperium of Man and the traitors against which it struggles. The xenos races...not so much. Not that I dislike them, but they don't quite hold the same appeal of treachery, betrayal and retribution.


----------



## hippypancake

Serpion5 said:


> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?
> 
> lets see I'm a Junior now so that would be 5-6 years
> 
> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?
> 
> I proudly run fluff-only armies I follow fluff as much as possible it's my favourite aspect of this game
> 
> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...
> 
> Is it 40k? if yes I'll read it
> 
> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?
> 
> Jesus...um since I ran all of the SM armies at one point or another I think it is
> 
> All current SM codicies
> 4th and 3rd vanilla marine
> Old School SW
> Old School Orks
> New Orks
> Old Nids
> New Nids
> Daemons
> CSM
> Eldar
> Craftworld Eldar
> ...I think that's it
> 
> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?
> 
> oh of course I write three short novels and background fluff for my DiY chapter of SPESS MAHREENS


ten character limit post


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Serpion5 said:


> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?
> 
> Since 1997-1998. When I was a young lad...
> 
> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?
> 
> Not as important as modelling, but more important than painting, tactics and gaming.
> 
> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...
> 
> I don't read any BL novels, I've never really liked them.
> 
> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?
> 
> Eldar ed 3, 4 & craftworld.
> Tau ed 3 & 4.
> CSM ed 3, 3.5 & 4.
> DoC
> SW ed 5.
> Dark Eldar ed 2, 2.5.
> Harlequins
> Tyranids ed 3, 4 & 5.
> Space Marines ed 4 & 5.
> Plus bits and pieces of other 'dexs
> 
> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?
> 
> Yes very much so. I don't write any of these ponderings down because I've never been big on writing, but my favourite parts of 40k fluff are the 'open' areas which allow for reader interpretation. It's also why I dislike things that are "well documented", too much fluff leaves little room for imagination.


Stupid character limit.


----------



## Alexious

Serpion5 said:


> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?
> 
> June 87. LOL! I feel old....
> 
> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?
> 
> Important to me at times. I tend to get cranky with retcon stuff that I see spoils the game fluff or changes stuff to the point I roll my eyes. Things like...
> 
> Did you know it was an Imperial Guardsmen who shows the Emperor Horus cannot be saved?
> 
> That High Warlocks should have lightning claws? (Will be interested to see who even knows what a High Warlock is....)
> 
> That Imperial Guard used to ride Jet bikes and use Rhino's! But then they forgot... all of a sudden... circa 1995.
> 
> That strange Orange Monkeys actually make digi weapons...
> 
> That the Tyranid race had ambassadors? Look up Zoats...
> 
> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...
> 
> Some of it I do read.... but a lot of it is rubbish, almost boys own adventure stuff at times.
> 
> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?
> 
> Eldar 90% Anything Imperial 100% Others vary.[/COLOR]
> 
> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?
> 
> Yes, if its handled in a constructive way... arguing over who is the BEST etc..... blah! But talking about the Imperium, Astronomicon, Lore and also the little known stuff is always fun.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Alexious said:


> Did you know it was an Imperial Guardsmen who shows the Emperor Horus cannot be saved?
> 
> Ollanius Pious, wasn't he named?
> 
> That strange Orange Monkeys actually make digi weapons...
> 
> The Jokaero! Awesome creatures.
> 
> That the Tyranid race had ambassadors? Look up Zoats...
> 
> Ahhhh...Ian Watson. Well, I know, not only him--but he includes them.


:headbutt: (character limit)


----------



## Brother Subtle

ive got to get a copy of Space Marine one of these days!


----------



## Warsmith40

1: How long have you been in the hobby?

I was first introduced to Games Workshop and the fun that is Warhammer 40k in 2004 at my first Games Day. I still have the Space Marine Veteran from that year, my first 40k model. Wargaming has gone even further back as I've played Battletech as early 2002.

2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?

Fluff forms the background for much of my armies, as I tend to follow a certain theme based on the fluff. I've also experimented with a few fanfics, but have rarely posted any, preferring to keep a mental library instead. Backstory is also integral with campaigns and major scenarios, so the ability to whip together great fluff is a useful skill.

3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library?

I've read read much of Dan Abnett's works, including both the Eisenhorn and Ravenor series, Gaunt's Ghosts, and Brothers of the Snake. I'm also quite fond of Graham Mcneil's works (especially the Ultramarines series), and as could be seen, I found myself using the title Warsmith after reading _Storm of Iron._ I've read the Word Bearer's series by Anthony Reynolds, and alot of the independent novels such as _Fifteen Hours and Death World_. I even read through _Let the Galaxy Burn_, and excellent compilation of 40k short stories, which provided much perspective on aspects of the 40k mythos I hadn't been previously familiar with.

4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?

I've read C:SM 4th and 5th Ed., C:BA 3rd/4th and 5th, C:T/TE 4th and 5th, C:CSM 5th, C:Eldar 3rd/4th and 5th, C:Tyranids 4th, and C:IG 4th and 5th extensively. I have a tendency to commit basic statistics to memory, and I'm quite familiar with most 40k statlines.

5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?

Absolutely. it's one of the reasons I appreciate Heresy Online to most: I can discuss practically anything Games Workshop, especially fluff and homebrew, which allows me to broaden my repertoir of knowledge and skills in W40k


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Don't forget the marines also used jetbikes and the guard also had access to land raiders.


----------



## forkmaster

1: How long have you been in the hobby? Ive been in it since... 2000-ish. Been collecting High Elves and LOTR (highly regretting both of them), Space Marines, IG (twice), Tau and Tyranids.

2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby? Always important as the future history teacher I am, with the chronological lines of dates, happenings and so on solving mysteries.

3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...?

I began reading my first novel at the start of 2009, Horus Rising it was. Ever since Ive read all HH-novels, Gaunts Ghosts stories thats been released, Redemption Corps, Cadian Blood, Soulhunter and Dark Apostle. Mostly Im interested in HH (because of the beginning), GG (because of the characters and IG), IG in general and when Chaos is involved as a scourge against the Imperium.

4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions? Ive read pretty much most since the 3rd edition.

5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby? I love theories, but Child-of-the-emperor have killed off (and GW as well) most of them. 

6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free.  Im too lazy right now. Cant say much other than this.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

*Commissar Ploss*



Serpion5 said:


> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?


I jumped on with Second Ed. whenever the hell that was. lol


> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?


Modelling used to be the top aspect when i started, however, i have drifted to the realm of fluffyness where since, i have become entrenched. 


> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...


I review Black Library novels for my blog The Founding Fields, and have been integral in the development and post count of their section here on Heresy. I've gotten to know one of their authors quite well, and hope to be working with them in the future, Emperor willing. I jumped on the Imperial Guard wagon with the start of the Gaunt's Ghosts series so they are my favorite faction. I'm partial to their stories and other assorted media. 


> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?


Near all of them. Less so the alien ones, since i lean heavily on factions more closely related to the Imperium. I also have an unnatural fixation on Warmaster Slaydo and the events leading up to and surrounding his final moments. As well as other less explored back story where my mind can run free with speculation.


> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?


Highly. (kind of goes without saying. lol)


> 6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free.


_I'm better than you. Nah Nana Boo boo, stick your head in doo doo._

CP

btw, Thread Stuk for coolness.


----------



## Serpion5

Commissar Ploss said:


> _I'm better than you. Nah Nana Boo boo, stick your head in doo doo._


For now, Ploss. For now... :spiteful:



Commissar Ploss said:


> btw, Thread Stuk for coolness.


My first sticky thread. :yahoo: :thank_you:


----------



## Doelago

*1: How long have you been in the hobby?*

Well, I wanted to start in 2004, but I did not buy my first models until maybe... 2007? It was a SM Tactical Squad.. Aah... Good old memories...

*2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?*

On a scale of 1-10, I would say that it is 9, maybe 9,5, dunno, but I also enjoy just using money on a hell of models, of which only 40% get painted as I turn my eyes on a new army or chapter...

*3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...*

Totally random purchases... I have bought two novels; Assault on Black Reach and Dark Adeptus, and gotten two others together with the White Dwarf value packs; Caves of Ice and Faith and Fire... And then I have also bought two amazing background books; The Liber Chaotica and the Sabbat Worlds Crusade... But I am planing to buy more, as I am getting even more into the fluff for every passing day... 

*4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?*

I will give you a short list:

5th: Codex: Space Marines

4th: Codex: Dark Angels

3rd: Codex: Daemon Hunters

3rd: Codex: Tau

3rd: Codex: Blood Angels

3rd: Codex: Dark Angels


My favorites of them are the last of them, cause I was really surprised to find them in the shelves of a local book store for a darn cheap price and in damn good shape, and the fact that they were probably the best read of them all! :so_happy:


*5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?*

Yes, I do, it is one of the most enjoyable things in the hobby!

*6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free.*

I am the Emperors most holy servant, so screw you, you chaos work shipping bastards!


----------



## HOBO

> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?


Actual gaming...start of 3rd Ed, but I bought RT and other early Publications out of interest and still have them.



> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?


It's important but I don't necessarily let it get in the way of building lists, well for standard 40K games anyway, but I do play a lot of Apoc and Campaigns and Fluffy builds are more prevalent in those.



> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...


Devoted..well I want to read them, and in order as well, so I can actually say that I have read them. They do offer clues and reasons as to why the Heresy happened, plus flesh out the main Characters and Legions/Chapters etc. Some, like the DA specific Novels, I like because I play Death Wing so it's nice to know their history etc. I've read the first 11 so far.



> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?


Most of them...I have about 25 myself, and within my regular gaming group I think we have all of them right back to RT...they're the main source of Background.



> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?


I like reading other people's work, but I'm not that 'into' this Hobby as much as othere are..I know a few people who's like is consumed by it all, but to each their own.



> 6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free.


I get most enjoyment from the collecting/modelling side of the hobby, with gaming and the other aspects (including being a member of Heresy) following on from that.

Cheers!


----------



## gothik

1. on and off since 1990 (got into the fantasy first in 1988)
2. its essential to get the general background and what happened but i don't live off it
3. i buy the codex's i like although i have the original eldar and chaos marins ones and novels take my fancy obviously following the HH through but if i like the look of one will pick it up, i paint figures although i lost a lot when i moved and kids damaging others but i am not a tt player.
4. see number 3
5. 8i wrote my own leigon to see if i could actually do it and always have some idea pottering about in my head.
6, nope no more to say


----------



## malus-darkblade

that is so fucking sweet i can't wait to own it

nnope mnen dzmjsw

dksegtr[oksebufe]ERlw

w qNNNJACDMMXCXDFNFDNINJASFWK

Abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


----------



## malus-darkblade

I won't be posting till I learn to form real words


----------



## Stephen_Newman

LOL well done Baron!


----------



## Doelago

malus-darkblade said:


> I won't be posting till I learn to form real words


:laugh: Well done Baron :so_happy:


----------



## darkreever

Serpion5 said:


> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?


Depends on your definition of into the hobby. I have been playing since about the start of third edition, twelve or thirteen years now. However, I was first introduced to all of this back in '98 with chaos gate and final liberation. Loved those games, still no walk in the park either.



Serpion5 said:


> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?


Fluff is the major player in the hobby for me; I like list building because I have a thing for numbers but the stories and background are what truly draw me in and keep me going. This is especially so for the works of many authors, both employed by GW and Black Library and those who write their own stuff and know how to do it very well.

I don't play so much these days, midway through high school many of the local shops closed up and in college many of the local players are the asshat type of competitive. They do more harm than good to the hobby in my experience, so the fluff is a big thing for me.



Serpion5 said:


> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...


For the most part...no I have absolutely no preferences when it comes to Black Library works. I do tend to favour some of the more out there, older, or off beat works like the Inquisition War, Sons of Dorn, or the later Space Wolf books (honestly, I bought and finished Wolf's Honour in like three hours and was left wanting more, never did that for any of the ones King came out with.)



Serpion5 said:


> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?


Don't know, more than I might care to admit; I have a lot of them and I really don't want to get counting.



Serpion5 said:


> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?


From time to time yes, going beyond the drawing board and onto the writing of whole stories is something I tend to struggle with (shorter bouts are easier for me) but I do try now and then.

I do like to help people with their own work, because I have a fair depth of the fluff; though fairly often this looks like I am just tearing people's work apart. Then again, if something isn't good or doesn't make sense, I am going to be honest so some people can just suck it.



Serpion5 said:


> 6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free.


Have had Asylum by Disturbed for days now and loving every moment of it.

Also, for those of you who have not, give a browsing through the original works section. Some of the people there are extremely talented and come out with great works.


----------



## Serpion5

Doelago said:


> I am the Emperors most holy servant, so screw you, you chaos work shipping bastards!


First of all, I worship the star borne, not chaos. 

Second, the star borne are infinitely superior to chaos. 

Third, you can keep your shrivelled failure of an emperor, you silly silly human, you... 



malus-darkblade said:


> I won't be posting till I learn to form real words


That would be most helpful. 

(Nice, Baron. :biggrin: )



darkreever said:


> Also, for those of you who have not, give a browsing through the original works section. Some of the people there are extremely talented and come out with great works.


I second this, as long as you steer clear of my work, you`ll find absolute gold in the OW section. :so_happy:


----------



## Yllib Enaz

1: How long have you been in the hobby?

Since christmas 1987

2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?

Fairly important, but the numerous retcons mean I have a slightly cynical attitude to it all.

3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...

I read most of the 40k novels published (eventually), avoiding only the works of Mr Counter (and even then I trudged through battle for the abyss)

4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?

Pretty much all of them apart from Codex Black Templars

5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?

To a certain extent. I enjoy discussing this sort of thing with others though


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Serpion5 said:


> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?


20 years or so. My original copy of _Rogue Trader_ is carefully preserved in a stasis field.



> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?


It's what makes me want to paint, convert and play with little plastic soldiers. If it wasn't for the fluff it's be just like playing with those toy soldiers you got as a small child, bland and boring with no character.



> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...


I've got pretty much every 40k novel that BL has produced in the last 15 years, and then some.




> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?


All of them except for the new tyranid one.



> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?


Everybody enjoys a good conspiracy theory, and 40k provides plenty of material for discussion. I don't write my own material though, as there are far more capable people out there to do that.


----------



## Doelago

Serpion5 said:


> First of all, I worship the star borne, not chaos.
> 
> Second, the star borne are infinitely superior to chaos.
> 
> Third, you can keep your shrivelled failure of an emperor, you silly silly human, you...



You know what? Everything you just said gave me ten more reasons to :hang1: you...


----------



## Scathainn

Serpion5 said:


> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?


Since...well, let's see, a friend of mine gave me the marines for Assault on Black Reach in late '07. I played DoW beforehand but in all honesty I had no idea the two were connected :shok:



Serpion5 said:


> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?


Considering I love the whole hobby so much, it's very even with most other aspects (modelling, painting, gaming, etc). I do love to write though, perhaps due to the fact I'm getting a degree in it, so I tend to show the community of HO my writing aspect.



Serpion5 said:


> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...


I love everything by ADB, Dan Abnett, the old Gav Thorpe stuff, and the miscellaneous IG novels by people who's names I can't remember.



Serpion5 said:


> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?


Oh jeez...well I have every 5th edition codex, most 4th editions (the ones that haven't been updated to 5th), every FW Army List and some 3rd edition codexes. All of which I read thoroughly :victory:



Serpion5 said:


> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?


Of course! I've been having a lot of fun running some 40k roleplays and I even entered in the 2010 Fiction Competition (Check out my entry if you have time, by the way! k



Serpion5 said:


> 6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free.


I think my next step in the 40k fluff universe is to start an advice column from the viewpoint of an Ork :grin:

Cheers,
Scathainn :victory:


----------



## Serpion5

Scathainn said:


> I think my next step in the 40k fluff universe is to start an advice column from the viewpoint of an Ork :grin:


Step One: Hit it. 

Step Two: If it dies, eat it.

Step Three: If it`s bigger than you and don`t die, run.



Doelago said:


> You know what? Everything you just said gave me ten more reasons to :hang1: you...


Eleven: Grey makes you look fat.


----------



## ROT

My fluff credentials aren't even worth putting in a question/answer format, Not much experience, 1 codex, etc.

I just like to imput ideas, and overall i like to learn in this subforum.. 
I hope that dosn't make me soon like a loser, But i do infact enjoy learning about 40k history :]


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

Serpion5 said:


> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?


About 4-5 years, not long I know but I've spent it well I think by reading everything I could get my hands on 



Serpion5 said:


> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?


I think the fluff is my favourite part, I love it in so many ways, the vastness of it, the mysteries, the way it draws on other things I like etc.



Serpion5 said:


> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...


Hmmmm, I'm probably more inclined to the books if they have Chaos or Dark Elves in them, but I'll pick up any book that catches my eye. My favourite series are: Gaunts Ghosts, Malus Darkblade, Ravenor and Eisenhorn



Serpion5 said:


> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?


I've read probably about....9-10 although I haven't read any of the REALLY old ones.



Serpion5 said:


> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?


Hell yeah, it's what keeps me in the hobby and on heresy.



Serpion5 said:


> 6: If you have anything further to add, feel free.


Basically, I get obsessed with things easily for instance I have shelves of lovecraftian stuff, boxes of sandman comics etc. So when I found Warhammer I was over the moon. Finally something I could get really, really obbsessed with and do it with similar minded people, and the thing I get most obbsessed about is the fluff, so that's why I love Heresy. :biggrin:


----------



## scumbubble

*So?*

1: How long have you been in the hobby?
*About a year and a half now.*

2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?
*Incredibly important. The Fluff is what got me into the game!*
3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...
*I love the black library, I've in my possession 15 novels, mostly guard novels. I pick em if guard is involved, but i dabble in SM books. I Actually bought that Eldar book just to see how it would be.*
4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?
*Err.. about three. the two most recent Ork codices and the most recent CSM codex.*
5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?
*I have like three 200 page notebooks crammed with homebrewed Fluff. Everytime I glue together a kit I HAVE to write something about it. Wether it be my Guardsmen, my Orks or my Space Marines.*
6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free
*I spend loads of time reading random tidbits on various Wikis online. Looads of time.*


----------



## Aquilanus

1: How long have you been in the hobby?

Started sometime in '87/88 until roughly Third Edition. By then I'd gotten too many things on my plate to be able to continue. At that time I was playing 40k Space Wolves, Biel Tan Eldar, a Khornate Genestealer Cult (remember those? :biggrin: ) Epic Space Wolves (the _entire army!_), Epic Tyranids, Epic Chaos and Eldar, 40k Black Legion, a small 40k Freebootaz/Evil Sunz army and a WHF Dark Elf army. I'd gotten to the point where lack of opponents and saturation point kicked in and I "retired". I wished I had moth balled all of the Mini's now (although there are a few still kicking around at my Parents somewhere.....)

I started getting the bug again, after seeing a copy of DOW in a bargain bin in a local Morrisons supermarket (cost me a fiver :grin: ) Got Soulstorm to go with it and slowly became interested again...._"Just when I thought I was out.....they drag me back in again!"_

Have only a couple of Mini's at the moment, but overtime am going to collect and paint both of my own DIY armies: _Steel Wings_ (loyalists) and Bahltimyr Reavers (Traitors)


2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?

Very. I do so like to read up about most things, especially Chaos, Space Wolf and anything Horus Heresy related.


3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...

I have a first edition copy of Space Marine (very battered now), most of the Space Wolf novels and the first 5 or so of the HH books. I have read a few others from the local Library, but there is no fast and ready reason as to why I read them. If they are interesting, I'll give them a go.

4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?

Back in the day, I knew _Rogue Trader_ and most of the suppliments by rote. I really didn't need them to be able to play. Nowadays, I can bearly remember any of it  

5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?

Very much so. I'm in the middle of detailing the history etc of my DIY Chapters, writting about one and working a rough draft of the other. I also like to discuss theories/poking holes in established fluff :grin:


----------



## WarWolf88

Serpion5 said:


> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?
> 
> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?
> 
> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...
> 
> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?
> 
> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?


1. Since 2001 I think. It was just before the 4th edition came out.

2. I love fluff. I'm fluff-Freak, so what can you expect. Still, I would love to play more, but since that is impossible around here, I concentrate on the fluff.

3. I really don't read that many BL novels (Ragnar and HHeresy being te rare exeptions), but I do read some of the more fluffic stuff like the Tactica Imperialis, HH - Collected Visions and Liber Chaotica.

4. :read: Each and everyone that I can get my hands on.

5. Yes.


----------



## Angelus Censura

1. For about 8 years now (2000)

2. Fluff runs almost every aspect of the hobbie for me. It determines what army I do, how I model them, paint them, etc. The only other thing is the models themselves. If either the models look goofy, or the fluff sucks/doesn't catch my attention, I won't do that army. 

3. Some of the Black Library books are complete shit, however, I have read some really cool ones (Such as the Soul Drinkers series) which have inspired conversions and armies. I don't have a specific preferance, as long as Space Marines or Renegades are involved. The bloodier and more jam packed full of unknown or homebrewn fluff, the better. I think there is nothing more fun to read than a BL book that involves completely scratch built Chapters, rather than following the cookie cutter GW text.

4. I think I have thoroughly read all of the Chaos codexes, and then some of the SM chapters that have their own codexes, including Space Wolves, Blood Angels, Dark Angels, Daemon Hunters, With Hunters, and a lot online about the Iron Hands and Ad Mech.

5. I don't write my own "works" so to speak, but I do build off of the foundation laid by GW. For instance, I read the DA codex in the section about the successors, mixed and matched different traits, maid up some stuff to throw in there, somehow incorporated Ad Mech, and bam, new successor chapter.

6. The incredible amount of fluff is what makes GW different, and in my opinion better, than any of the other miniature wargames out there. It is incredibly flexible, allowing you to create any sort of twist or turn, and convert anything into what you have stuck in your head. I've been hearing a lot about Warmachine and such becoming big competators to GW, but it doesn't make sense to me. After reading the rulebooks for other wargames, it seems like they lack a ton of flexibility that GW has an over abundance of. I don't think I could play another wargame that didn't involve fluff and allow for a considerate amount of conversions.


----------



## Serpion5

scumbubble said:


> 1: About a year and a half now.
> 
> 2: Incredibly important. The Fluff is what got me into the game!
> 
> 3: I love the black library, I've in my possession 15 novels, mostly guard novels. I pick em if guard is involved, but i dabble in SM books. I Actually bought that Eldar book just to see how it would be.
> 
> 4: Err.. about three. the two most recent Ork codices and the most recent CSM codex.
> 
> 5: I have like three 200 page notebooks crammed with homebrewed Fluff. Everytime I glue together a kit I HAVE to write something about it. Wether it be my Guardsmen, my Orks or my Space Marines.
> 
> 6:
> *I spend loads of time reading random tidbits on various Wikis online. Looads of time.
> 
> Scumbubble`s answers in a readable colour. Elseways he or a mod could edit his original post. :read:*


*


By the way guys, I added another question. *


----------



## Mossy Toes

Updated mine.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=717858&postcount=20


----------



## Baron Spikey

I too have updated mine, no fancy link though- just go to Post #2


----------



## locustgate

Im bored

1: How long have you been in the hobby?
8 years.....yeah Im a noob

2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?
Fluff shapes the the game. However so long as your doesn't warp official fluff go nuts.

3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...
I like books about day to day life and xenos.

4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?
All 4th and 5th

5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?
Yes....do I share most of em; no.

6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free. 
I am the official fluff master for my small 40k comunity of 10 players.

EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise? 
General background


----------



## Chompy Bits

I've been putting this off coz' I hate questionnaires but here goes:



Serpion5 said:


> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?


I first discovered Warhammer 40k in 2004 when DOW came out. I hadn't known anything about 40k back then but thought it was interesting so I did some research and from there my hobby took off into the other areas including novels, tabletop etc.



Serpion5 said:


> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?


Currently it's the most important part as I haven't played any tabletop games since I had to sell my models.



Serpion5 said:


> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...


I just really enjoy reading the stories as I think that 40k has a really unique and interesting setting. Also, reading about the cold dark future makes our world seem like a much nicer place.



Serpion5 said:


> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?


Most of the more recent codexes so basically mostly 4th & 5th editions.



Serpion5 said:


> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?


Yeah I do, though I don't share any of my stories as I never manage to finish them to the extent that I'm fully satisfied with the end product.



Serpion5 said:


> 6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free.


Nope, not at the moment.




Serpion5 said:


> 7: What would you call your area of expertise?


I'd say I know a little about everything, so probably general knowledge.


----------



## Mob

Seeing as I just registered I should probably fill this out.

1) How Long?

...19 or 20 years, I think. Holy crap.

2) Importance of Fluff?

It's paramount to me.

3) Black Library Addict?

I guess. I would say I pick up about 85-90% of their 40K stuff.

4) Codexes read?

No idea man, I've been reading them since Rogue Trader. However, I still own only about a dozen, so I guess you can say I've read those ones thoroughly. They're a mix from various editions; all IG codexes and some random other ones.

5) Yes-ish. I'm a regular contributer to Lexicanum, but that's non-fanfluff. I'm so interested in the existing fluff that I'm not really into making my own things up anymore. Speculation is always good fun, however.

6 n/a

7) Area of expertise?

Like _insanely_ dorky geek knowledge? Yeah, certain BL stuff. I made various pathetically sad spreadsheets of info from the HH series and Gaunt's Ghosts series: 
Timelines, primarch discovery stuff, the lives and deaths of various ghosts etc.

Ta.


----------



## Todeswind

Serpion5 said:


> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?


13 years now.



> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?


As important as the hobby itself. I rarely live in the same country, let alone on the same continent, for more than a few months at a time. Getting a regular gaming group going is rather impractical whilst living a more mobile lifestyle. By contrast the fluff is readily accessible and is what has kept me coming back to the hobby for more than half of my life.



> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...


I tend to stick with the authors that can write well and have proven to have coherent and challenging narratives, ala Dan Abanett, and the ones that are interesting in spite of their grammatical foibles for their more dark humor, Sandy Mitchell. I try to keep an open mind but honestly if a book is bad I'm not going to force myself to read it in the same way if a book of any other genre is bad I don't feel beholden to it.



> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?


I have virtually every codex committed to memory since third edition. OCD, its a bitch.



> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?


Yes, but I try to stick to the literal facts of the fluff as much as I can. 



> 7: What would you call your area of expertise?


Linguistics.


----------



## Serpion5

There`s another question again. Kind of spun from the one before it.


----------



## Lord of the Night

1: About two to three and a half years. Im recent to the hobby but very loyal.

2: Very important, there's little I enjoy more than a great lore and history. 

3: I buy nearly every new release unless its about a subject that utterly doesn't interest me, which is really only the one-shot Imperial Guard novels that are being released.

Though I do own every novella, _Iron Warrior_, _Daenyathos_ and _The Bloody Handed_ each only one of a thousand copies and which together have cost me £120. Ill let you decide how loyal that is .

4: Ive read every 5th edition, every 4th edition and every Imperial Armour book except the first two.

5: Very much so, whenever I come across an epic moment for 30k or 40k lore I like to take a few moments to bask in it and think about what this means, what its revealed and the ramifications of it.

6: Nothing beyond what ive already put.

7: Chaos Space Marines and Dark Eldar are my favourites so I particularly enjoy reading their lore, and I find it easier to recall.

8: Imperial Guard. They just don't interest me as much as the other factions in 40k, not to say I don't like them because I do, just not as much.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Serpion5 said:


> EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise?


The Imperium- all branches of it, but if I had to further narrow it down I'd say the Adeptus Astartes.



Serpion5 said:


> EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?


Probably the minutae of Tau and Tyranids background.


----------



## MEQinc

Serpion5 said:


> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?


LOTR from 07-09 (still have the models just haven't done _anything_ with them). 40k 08-present. Fantasy 09-present.



> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?


Very. I would rather have a fluffy fight and lose than take a min-maxed army and win EVER SINGLE TIME.



> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...


I'd say I'm pretty devoted, anything about Night Lords is an ista-buy, the GG and HH series are both auto-buys. I'll tend to skip most other stuff though, that's enough series for now.



> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?


A surprising and somewhat distressing number (to me anyway). Daemon Hunters, Witch Hunters, last 2 Guard, CSM and DE dexs, the Necron book, Dark Angels and Space Marines. Plus the 4th Ed Rulebook and two fantasy books. 



> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?


Theories yes, there a big part of my enjoyment of the fluff. As for writing my own stuff, no, I am a terrible writer.



> EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise?


Chaos/the Heresy and DE fluff are my strongest points I think. 



> EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?


Most likely Tau or Tyranids and old Eldar stuff. None of these races really interest me (even as opponents) so I don't really read up on them.
I will answer these questions myself shortly. :wink:[/quote]


----------



## nate187

1. Since 1997 dropped off the radar for a loooooong time joined the army and 8 years in sparked the engine and was still going.

2. Absolutely love it above all aspects including the table top its just to damn expensive.

3. Have around 20 odd novel my favs are the heresy series and the relatively new space marine battles series. P.S all space wolf novels!

4. Feel like a noob here but the latest addition of space marinesm, blood angels and current eldar oh and the mighty fucking wolves of course lol

5. Yup love it but it has to have fluff to back it up Bring back the EMPEROR!!!

6. Love this site. COTE is the best fluff guy on the planet you got a question he give the most accurate answers out there bar his chaotic tendencies lol

7. The heresy and current space marine lore

8. Tau, orc, and Eldar lore


----------



## Scholtae

Serpion5 said:


> Out of curiosity and a desire to know where I stand, I thought I`d ask a few questions of other members to see how in depth and experienced they are in 40k lore.
> 
> So...
> 
> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?
> 
> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?
> 
> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...
> 
> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?
> 
> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?
> 
> 6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free.
> 
> EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise?
> 
> EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?
> 
> 
> I will answer these questions myself shortly. :wink:


1. although it's worrying i don't realy konw as i have never played the game it's self, my obssessive drive for good sci-fi led me to 40k.

2. since I don't realy play the game it is utterly domineering go the expense of all else.

3.I don't have a huge collection but the basics and access to these forums and lexicanum (with a pinch of salt) have given what I think is a very rounded knowledge of 40k fluff.

4. As I say i'm only realy interrested in the fluff.

5.It is by far my favorite thing to do on these forums despite the fact that I forgot my password and my email broke so I had to create a new account.

6.The Exorcists are in my opinion one of the most inspired space marine chapters alongside the grey knights.

7.I think I have a general knowladge focussing on obscure space marine chapters and the Eldar.

8.Never cared for dark eldar except as a foe and counterpart to their generaly better kin.


----------



## Serpion5

Scholtae said:


> 4. As I say i'm only realy interrested in the fluff.


But the codexes are full of fluff! Worth it for that alone mate! :victory:


----------



## Oldenhaller

1: Um...an epoc and the rest. I started playing in first ed when space hulk and adeptus titanicus were still on the shelves

2: I write army lists...really quite mean one it seems...but they always have a nod to fluff if not more. My 30k army for instance is having only auto-las preds and no razors.

3: I read BL books if they appear to be better than something else I could read - if they're an average BL book i find they're no as good as the wealth of other literature out there. Or if ithey're HH then I'm in...even Battle for the Abyss *shudder*

4: All except the current DE 'dex and I'm working my way through that.

5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby? That and Old Infeno magazines...quality stuff.

6: I collect back issues of 'dexes...they are an utter wealth of information.

7: Wolves

8: Craply written BL fiction..I have no time for it. That and I have a tendancy toward knowing things pre-retcon.


----------



## A5m0da1

Serpion5 said:


> Out of curiosity and a desire to know where I stand, I thought I`d ask a few questions of other members to see how in depth and experienced they are in 40k lore.
> 
> So...
> 
> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?
> 
> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?
> 
> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...
> 
> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?
> 
> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?
> 
> 6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free.
> 
> EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise?
> 
> EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?


1: Roughly 20 years

2: For me fluff is probably the most important part, in games I dont think I have taken an unthemed army in well over 10 years, subsequently don't have a good win/loss ratio, much more losses than wins.

3: have just about every novel BL has published as well as nearly all the GW/Boxtree ones before BL existed. I am a collector I guess and have read nearly all of them.

4: Just about everything all the way back to Rogue Trader.

5: Yes I do love theories about the story and background and am constantly working on short stories/novel ideas with the elusive dream of one day getting something published by BL.

6: Not that I can think of.

7: Probably from the Heresy up to 40K in paticular the Imperium.

8: Old World background.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera

*1: How long have you been in the hobby?
*
I'm going to guesstimate somewhere between 5-6 years. Leaning towards 6.

*2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?*

Fluff is what influences my modeling and painting, so yes. It's important, but I'm not concerned about others knowledge of it. I myself am not afraid to bend the fluff a little when need be, for fun or seriousness. 

*3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? *

Not at all, honestly. I've read Dark Disciple and Storm of Iron- that's about it. Almost all of the Black Library's works are Marines or Imperial Guard and this annoys me greatly. This did not stop me from meeting Graham McNeil at Gamesday 2009, however.
*

4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?*
I'm a bit cheatsy and use Scribd for most, but I own around 5 codexes and know a great deal about most of the Xeno races.
*
5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?
*
Yes, especially when it comes to the past, present and future of the Necrons. 
*
6: If you have anything further to add, feel free.*
I'm a filthy Xenophile hippy who prefers either outright evil forces or outright good such as the Tau or Reasonable Marines. I couldn't be more apathetic to forces like canon Marines or IG, who are treated like good guys but are essentially just as big a group of dicks as the ones trying to eat them.
*EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise?*
Xenos and to some degree, Chaos and it's warpstuff. Necrons are my specialty, though.

*EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge? *
The Imperium's various groups like Hivers and Rogue Traders, the sort of thing you find in Dark Heresy. I know a little about Marines, but this is usually so I can use the knowledge against my opponents when they field them against me.


----------



## Vortex

1: How long have you been in the hobby?
-About four years.

2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?
-I love the fluff. It's one of the most important things to me because I feel it truly brings the game to life.

3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...
-I'll admit, I'm not a big novel reader. I pick up a thick book with tiny words and I just want to groan and put it down. Having said that, I still like the BL stuff because it's a great insight into the world of 40k; I bought Mechanicum specifically so I could find out more about the internal day to day workings of the Adeptus Mechanicus.

4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?
-All the current ones besides Space Marines, Eldar, the new Grey Knights, and Dark Eldar (currently reading). I also know Daemonhunters, all previous Tyranids, first Orks codex, and the Chaos and Tau third edition books.

5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?
-Yes, very much so.

EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise?
-None really, I like to cover a wide range of eras and armies in terms of background.

EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?
-Eldar, without a doubt. Comparatively, I know next to nothing about them.


----------



## Brother Emund

Serpion5 said:


> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?


 20 something-or-other years or more. I actually knew the Emperor when he was a young boy!



> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?


 Yeah, I think its important and also interesting



> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library?


 I have read ALL the HH series with the rest pre-ordered. I just love the 40K universe and absorb anything I can about it! I particularly like IG novels and the Inquisition and even pick up the SM book. I would dearly like to read books on the Orks, just to get a better insight into what they actually do when they are not killing and maiming!



> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?


I have numerous Codexes stretching back over the centuries (literally)



> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?


 I like writing my own stuff, but I have not got the bottle to try and even attempt to get them looked at professionally!



> 6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free.


 Never ever think that you are too young (or old) to enter the world of 40K!



> 7: What would you call your area of expertise?


IG tactics perhaps and maybe the life and training of SM's



> What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?


 I know absolutely nothing about Necrons or the Tau and I think I will leave it like that. Afterall, there are plenty of other enemies for the Imperium to fight!


----------



## Anarkitty

_1: How long have you been in the hobby?_
Almost sixteen years now. It's a rough place to be. I haven't been around long enough to be one of the elders, but I'm not a noob either.

_2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?_
Very. I put fluff first, even if I have to sacrifice effectiveness when building an army.

_3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc..._
I don't read the novels all that often. I do read things like the Liber Chaotica books though. When I do read a novel it's usually because it has been recommended by someone who's tastes I trust.

_4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?_
Dozens and dozens, as much as possible. I even hunt down the old codices in used bookstores and online when I can, at least for the armies I play. I don't feel bad about downloading books that are out of print and no longer contain valid rules.
I have read The Lost and the Damned and Slaves to Darkness, and actually own a second-printing hardback copy of the original Rogue Trader that I got at Half-Price Books.

_5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?_
Insofar as the question has been left open or it doesn't violate existing canon, yes. GW seems to intentionally leave a lot of things unanswered just for this reason.

_6: If you have anything further to add, feel free. _
Not at the moment, no 

_EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise? _
Chaos in Fantasy and 40K; with a minor in ancient history (1st and 2nd Edition 40K and 4th and 5th Edition Fantasy)

_EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge? _
Anything exclusive to the novels.


----------



## steelrudi

*Always with the questions.............*

I have been around since the RT days. I have numerous BL novels, and the HH art books, and all the cards for the card game. I also have the original fluff bible on PDF. I have numerous armies, and am vastly intrigued by all the pre heresy, heresy, and imperial history. Also have 3rd, 4th, and 5th rule books along with many of the codex, both old and new. I love the history side just as much as the hobby aspects. You can never know enough I always say.


----------



## traitor_dice

Serpion5 said:


> Out of curiosity and a desire to know where I stand, I thought I`d ask a few questions of other members to see how in depth and experienced they are in 40k lore.
> 
> So...
> 
> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?
> 
> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?
> 
> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...
> 
> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?
> 
> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?
> 
> 6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free.
> 
> EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise?
> 
> EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?
> 
> 
> I will answer these questions myself shortly. :wink:


1. About 5-6 years
2. second only to the artistic aspect
3. to be honest, not very. I find the reading quality varies a lot from book to book and don't have anywhere nearby that stocks their products reliably.
4. 22 codexes, 3 rulebooks (including the original RT), various expansions.
5. yes. one of the main things I do with my friends in the hobby is have such discussions. I am also known within my group for being something of a portable encyclopedia on fluff.
6. in regards to retcons, I generally consider all older fluff valid, unless specifically contradicted by other official canon.
7. my strongest area is the Imperium, in particular the Space Marines.
8. my weakest area is probably Daemons of Chaos.


----------



## Maidel

Ive been a long time 'lurker' here, but Im begining to get more active so I though I would add my 2 cents in here.



_1: How long have you been in the hobby?
_
Since about 1986/7. Got a first edition of Rogue trader (well first in paper back) when I was 6. I couldnt avoid it, with my Dad being so into GW/AD&D since the mid 70's it was kinda inevitable. I painted my first marine at the age of 7 (got to love those RB01s...). Been interrested ever since, to greater and lesser degrees (girls got in the way in the late 90's, and a baby has been in the way for the last 6 months...)

_2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?
_
While I am a very keen painter (lots of my stuff up in the gallery if anyone wants to have a look ) I am not a keen gamer, in fact, since I worked in GW in 99-01 I dont think I have played a single game. However I do, almost obsessively read the fluff, so its hard to say if painting or fluff is more important to me. 

_3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...
_
I own many more than I have actually read. I really like most of the books (that I have read) but I cannot find any interrest in gaunts ghost or the blood raven books. However Eisnhorn, Ravenor and the grey knight books are some of my favourite books, let alone black library books. So I would fall pretty much in the middle.

_4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?
_
I have a copy of every codex ever printed. many bought at staff discount which really helped In terms of the rules I dont really care all that much, but the fluff bits are what I read (I absolutely hated the 'rules only' codexes of the mid 90's). I also own a copy of every edition of the rules and every white dwarf back to issue 1 (with a few gaps around 95-110, but almost complete).

_5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?
_
Yes - about 2 years ago I wrote a combined INQ codex, which is still knocking around somewhere here. However I am not keen in general on fan fiction, because often I feel it muddies the water too much and people forget what is and isnt 'real'

_ 6: What would you call your area of expertise? 
_
Most definately the older and more obscure things. My memory for stuff I read 10+ years ago is FAR better than the GK codex I read last week. I suppose my biggest 'expertise' is having all the books and codexes to hand and being able to rapidly reference things (to my wifes distaste...)

_7: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge? _

With my Dad being an obsessive Ork (orc) player, I have always been on the 'imperial' side (I lump eldar in that as well), thus my knowledge of the green ones is particularly sparse, I simply could never get any enthusiasm for them. So my fluff knowledge goes basically Eldar>Imperial>Space Wolves>other marines>Chaos>everyone else>orks. Unless its Orks from the late 80's when they were all clan based - I really liked that.


----------



## gen.ahab

Been a while, so might as well update this.


Serpion5 said:


> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?


About 3 years, give or take. 



> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?


About second putting it just under collecting.



> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...


Fairly, I read everything on the SW I can get my hands on and I have all of the HH books, not counting the anthologies. In total, I own approximately 20-30 BL products.



> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?


I have read all of the imperial codices, not including the new C:GK, and I have read through the chaos codex and the eldar codex. In around 4 hours, depending on traffic, I should have C:Tau done as well.



> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?


If it concerns the Rout or if I am bored, sure. 



> 6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free.


I like pie.



> EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise?


The Rout. Almost angry that Dan didn't finish their language so I could learn it, but such is life.



> EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?


Everything else, but mostly the Xeno races.


----------



## HereticHammer01

Serpion5 said:


> Out of curiosity and a desire to know where I stand, I thought I`d ask a few questions of other members to see how in depth and experienced they are in 40k lore.
> 
> So...
> 
> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?
> 
> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?
> 
> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...
> 
> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?
> 
> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?
> 
> 6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free.
> 
> EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise?
> 
> EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?
> 
> 
> I will answer these questions myself shortly. :wink:


1. Not sure I'm guessing about 6 years, as I had a break from warhammer for a few years.

2. Fluff is what makes me like an army really as I like to imagine the battles so probably the most important thing, on par with liking the actual models and satisfaction of completing an army.

3. Read a lot of black library usually if I like a series I'll stick with it e.g. Gaunt's ghosts.

4. Read roughly something like 7 codexes thoroughly

5. yep I like to write own background for the army.


----------



## Epidemius

1. 4-5 years.
2. Very important, I find this to be a very enjoyable part of the hobby.
3. I do like the black library books, I will usually only read them if they involve chaos though.
4. I have read all the chaos Codices (including the fantasy one for daemons), the rulebook, IA 7, and tons of online articles.
5. Yes, I find this to be a very enjoyable part of the hobby as well.
6. Chaos is awesome
7. Chaos
8. Eldar (know virtually nothing about them), as well as dark eldar. at times I can also get a little confused about specific Imperial things, such as names and command structures.


----------



## Chaplain Garrus

1) About 3-5 years, I can't remember exactly. Only in the last 2 did I really concentrate on it all and read fluff.

2) Fluff to me is extremely important for me. I do hate it sometimes when it's deliberately left blank but is obvious. Some stuff that's intended to be mystery is nice though when it becomes questioned by authority.

3) If Eldar die, I buy it. If Eldar suffer, I buy it. If Eldar lose, I buy it. ****in' Eldar. 

But really I buy mostly if it's a chapter that interests me outside of the books, something original and not too cliche or tries to be another type of warrior but in space marine form. Mostly though Commissar stuff I have my eye on.

4) One. Lizardmen Codex from 2000 and 3? The one that was around then at that time. Not needed to buy one since.

5) I certainly like to think about theories, what I love about 40,000 is that allot of things like events, people, histories, are interlinked in some way that can be read up on in another book or is common knowledge.

6) I shelled out and bought the Horus Heresy: Collected Visions book. I want to build a mini GW/BL library of space marine and IG books but can't read as fast as other people do on average so I often buy more frequently than I can finish.

7) My area of expertise? I'd almost like to think Salamanders, or even the faith and philosophies of Commissars and Chaplains as well as the loyal astartes.


----------



## WarpSpawned

1: How long have you been in the hobby?

I dont know, a few years, maybe?

2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?

Nyeh, is ok, I guess, I tend to paint more then play

3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...

BOOKZ! *Gestures to shelf crammed with all manner of WH fiction*

4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?

Dark Elves, Wood Elves, High Elves, Beasts of Chaos, Hordes of Chaos, Tomb Kings and Lizardmen. All of them are the old ones that I picked up at a garage sale for $2 each

5: Do you enjoy postulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?

Meh, if the mood strikes me, not often though.

6: If you have anything further to add, feel free. 

No

7: What would you call your area of expertise? 

I like to paint the models and occasionally do 'scenes'
Also I draw Necrons now

8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge? 

I dont play often, therefore my fluff-y knowledge is limited


----------



## Serpion5

Wow, you own all three elf books? No wonder you dislike them. I browsed them briefly before throwing them back on the shelf in disgust and vowing never to return to that GW again. 

I went back the next day and bought the eldar codex.


----------



## BrotherArcadius

To put it simply, I began reading 40k books 6 years ago, back in 2005 when I was still in High School. Since then I have literally read every single novel published to date based on Warhammer 40K. I even went back and found the 1st and 2nd edition codexs, even though 90% of them are no longer cannon, just because I wanted more of the original backstory. 
In many ways, my life has been shaped by WH40K. I was in JROTC in highschool, and when I graduated, I went on to be a US Navy GM(Gunner's Mate) and am now an Adeptus Arbite(Police Officer) but have never lost my love of the fiction. To this day I can be caught, by fellow officers, using Space Marine quotes and litanies. I find it fascinating, every aspect of it. The whole humanity united against threats from the stars... Secretly, I think that, as a Christian, if Jesus were to return he'd be the Empreror.


----------



## Mossy Toes

BrotherArcadius said:


> Secretly, I think that, as a Christian, if Jesus were to return he'd be the Empreror.


Really? He would be a dictatorial, atheistic fascist? That's news to me...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

1. About 5 years now, and DA from the start.
2. Quite, as I prefer fluffy to competitive, but I'm not obsessed with it.
3. I have only read 2 BL books (one fantasy, one 40K), but I'm not really into them tbh, which really limits my fluff knowledge.
4. I have thoroughly done the current DA and SM, with smatterings of everything else except BT, SW, BA, new DE and GK.
5. Theories and mysteries sometimes, but I do write some of my own stuff (including a whole codex).
6. Dammit, Johnson, wake up!
7. My limited expertise is SM and DA, but with bits of everything else.
8. Anything from the BL, as I get my knowledge from lexi, codices and good old Heresy.


----------



## andygorn

*1: How long have you been in the hobby?*
About 21 years (and still going strong).

*2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?*
Not a criticism, but I personally prefer the word 'background', because fluff implies it's frivolous and for me it's a critical element to my approach to the whole hobby.
I only play using the units and armies that I like to use.
The background gives me ideas for new armies or new versions of existing ones. 
The concepts of the various armies and history/battles/etc informs and guides me when I'm making scratchbuilt models (even if they're not for armies that I play).

* 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc... *
I always try to get AD-B's novels when money permits, as I really like his writing style.
All the Horus Heresy novels too (just because it's the HH).
I'll also try new authors' works where I can.

*4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions? *
I probably bought every codex since 3rd Ed and quite a few of the earlier army lists ('Slaves To Darkness', 'Lost And The Damned' and some of the Chapter Approved stuff when they did them). 

* 5: Do you enjoy postulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?*
I don't know about postulating and pondering, but writing stuff about 40k is definitely right up there on the 'enjoyment scale'. 

* 6: If you have anything further to add, feel free. *
Err, don't know?

* EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise? *
I like writing army backgrounds and character stories. 

* EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?*
'How all the technology works', but then it's not really all that important to me.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Serpion5 said:


> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?
> 
> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?
> 
> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...
> 
> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?
> 
> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?
> 
> 6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free.
> 
> 7: What would you call your area of expertise?
> 
> 8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?


 
1: Painting and playing? About 6 months or so, maybe a bit longer, reading fluff, books and video games on the subject? Since age 12, so it's been about 7 years or so

2: Highly important, very rarely do I even start to think about a homebrew rule or character or even army without extensive thought as to the fluff.

3:I've read a good number of Black Library books, but I mostly follow by author, Dan Abnett, Sandy Mitchell, William King, Ben Counter and plan to eventually pick up the Horus Heresy series when I have a chance, I personallly avoid the works of Cassern Goto and several others like the plague, veiwing them as poorly written and in defiance of fluff.

4;I've read several codexes, and currently own; 
5th Edition Big Rule Book
3rd Edition Witch Hunters
3rd Edition Daemon Hunters
3rd Edition Necrons
4th Edition Black Templars
4th EditionBlood Angels 
4th Edition Dark Angels
4th Edition Chaos Space Marines
4th Edition Eldar
4th Edition Orks
4th Edition Tau
5th Edition Tyranids
5th Edition Chaos Daemons
5th Edition Space Marines
5th Edition Grey Knights
5th Edition Space Wolves
5th Edition Imperial Guard
3rd Edition Eye of Terror Campaign
Imperial Armor Volumes 1-5
Apocalypse
Apocalypse [Reload]
Planetstrike
Battlefleet Gothic Blue book
How to Paint Tanks
How to Paint Space Marines
I am also an avid reader of Lexicanum and occasional contributor, I am Fanatic for Dawn of War games and have played them several times over, currently, I am excitedly awaiting the release of Space Marine

5: Yes, i do, greatly so, I enjoy taking part in Roleplay involving Warhammer 40,000, have previously taken part in several Deathwatch campaigns, write my own fiction on the subject and enjoy doing so, in fact, every single model in my approaching 3000 point army has a backstory and fluff in association with it.

6: I might seem young in knoweldge, but I am ancient in treachery! :crazy:, but yeah seriously, I f*#@&ng love fluff.

7: Space Marines, Guardsmen, Inquisition and the Imperium!

8: Filthy Xenos!


----------



## Arthurianmaxima

1: How long have you been in the hobby?

about 5 years, cant really remember when i started but i collected orks when i did

2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?

fluff is an important part it gives the game its character and when you come up with your own during a game it makes it much more fun (for instance my friend came up with something that his wolflord who we decided was a brain damaged drunkard would take personal offense at anything my army did and loudly ranting about it. usually ending in "an' by insultin' meh family yeh ar' insultin' meh name!")

3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...

if they are an option i like reading them but sometime i find that they are of a lower calibre than other sci-fi book i have read

4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions? only the current space marine codex

5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby? i have a 7000 word document with fluff for my space marine chapter and im writing somthing similar for the imperial guard regiment im building


EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise? killing badly built space wolf armies with massed plasma fire

EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge? tau background, i basically know that they are relatively new in the universe and they seem to like saying "for the greater good"


----------



## Knightshadeuk

1: How long have you been in the hobby?
I am new to the forum but have been playing 40k for 17 years starting with 2nd edition.

2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?
I believe that the background material of the 40 k universe is an important part of the hobby as it helps fill in the gaps which are not covered in the codexs and helps flesh out the universe making it more engaging

3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? 
I basically have read/own all of the 40k novels that black library have released and the vast majority of the Warhammer novels as well.I started reading the Gaunts Ghosts novels when they were first release and rate Dan Abnett as one of my favorite authors.

4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions? I have read most of the codexs since second edition came out but I cant say I have read them all in as much detail as I have wished.

5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?
I do enjoy thinking about the 40k universe and how it all fits together and have spent many an hour with my friends whilst playing talking about the various backgrounds of the armies we are playing as.

6: If you have anything further to add, feel free.
I have written some stories based on the 40k universe and have an avid interest in scifi and fantasy novels outside of warhammer, including things like Dune.

EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise?
My main area of expertise would be in the Space Marines and the Imperium as those are the armies I have collected the longest and what the bulk of the Black Library literatue is about.

EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge? 
Probably the weakest area is the specifics on Chaos and the eldar/dark eldar as I have never collected these as armies.


----------



## Rems

Lets see

1, Since 1999 so that's 12 years now. 

2, Fluff and painting are the 2 most important and enjoyable aspects the hobby for me. 

3, I'm quite devoted to the works of the Black Library owning most of the 40k ones including the one's no longer available, and most of the fantasy novels. I also have most of the various other types of publications they put out such as Xenology or the Liber Chaotica series. Most of them however i read more for background information than for any literary quality in them. The calibre of a lot if the BL stuff is quite low. Happily that seems to be changing somewhat with the Horus Heresy series and some of the more recent authors such as Dembski-Bowden, Parker and Wraight who can actually write good books and not just good 40k books. 

4, I have every codex from 3rd edition and have read them all multiple times. I also have most of the 2nd codex's (which are all awesome) and a lot of the stuff from the Rogue trader era too (things like the Realms of Darkness books Waaagh the orks, etc.) 

I also have every white dwarf since 2000. Though the quality and usefulness of them has diminished. (oh how i miss the days of Paul Swayer as ed.) 

5, I greatly enjoy debating the intricacies of the background and postulating various theories. I like to selectively edit out all the stupid bits (such as the Astartes progression change in the 5th ed Space Marine Codex) from my interpretation of 40k.


----------



## Machiavellismx

Serpion5 said:


> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?


About 8 years now.



Serpion5 said:


> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?


To me it's very important, as much so as painting and gaming, as to me they all go hand in hand. I can't field an army that wouldn't fit in fluff wise, as I feel each battle is its own story waiting to happen. Most of my battles usually have some 'wow!' factor in them, and when it's a heavy fluff army, it makes it more fun.



Serpion5 said:


> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...


Love them! I'll buy by series - race - author, in that order usually. If its a great series I'll check it out no matter what, after that I'll always read something about Chaos and finally I'll follow my favourite authors.



Serpion5 said:


> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?


Around 10. Mostly Chaos, Astartes, Imperial Guard.



Serpion5 said:


> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?


Yes, yes and yes. This is actually one of the main reason's I've joined, I read some really interesting things on these topics here.




Serpion5 said:


> EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise?


The Imperium of Man and Chaos, from the Heresy until now. I've always found the Imperium to be my favourite part of the 40K world with its mysteries, conspiracies, politics and the ever present temptation of Chaos.



Serpion5 said:


> EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?


Races such as the Tau, Necrons and Orks. I know the basics about all the races, but I couldn't go into any real detail about most of the alien ones.


----------



## General-jwj

Serpion5 said:


> Out of curiosity and a desire to know where I stand, I thought I`d ask a few questions of other members to see how in depth and experienced they are in 40k lore.
> 
> So...
> 
> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?
> 
> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?
> 
> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...
> 
> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?
> 
> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?
> 
> 6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free.
> 
> EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise?
> 
> EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?


1) 3 or 4 years.

2) Fluff is the most important part of the Hobby for me. I love the rich and complex history and mythology that's been created around the game over the years. I always try to get me hand on new fluff and learn new stuff about the universe where it takes place.

3) I usually go by series, race and author, in that order. Though I often buy some on a whim as well.

4) Only the latest Tau Empire and Imperial Guard ones. 

5) I really love all of those things, and I hope I'll get the opportunity to do them here.

6) Nothing

7) I'm particularly interested in the Imperium and most of all the Imperial Guard. I just think they're the most interesting faction in the game, despite being so "ordinary" (as far as that adjective can be used to describe anything about 40K)

8) All of the old, obscure stuff that comes from older codexes.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Serpion5 said:


> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?
> 
> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?
> 
> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...
> 
> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?
> 
> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?
> 
> 6: What would you call your area of expertise?
> 
> 7: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?


Bout time i filled this out really.

1. A decade or so, though i gave up on the tabletop a long time ago

2. Most important factor for me, like i said i gave up tabletop and continued to concentrate soley on the fluff, so i'm probably pretty biased. 

3. Not as devoted as some, been getting into it alot more in the past few years though. All the Heresy novels, Gaunts Ghosts, Eisenhorn, Ravenor, Battled of the Space Marines, but not much beyond them.

4. All the Imperial codexs from 3rd edition, along with some others like Catachans, Angels of Death, Assassins. Read a few of the others aswell, namely all the chaos ones, and most of the 3rd and 4th edition codexs for the xenos races.

5. Definetly enjoy speculating theories and contributing to discussions on the more vague areas of the fluff. Don't write any of my own works though.

6. 30k in general, including the Unification, Great Crusade, Heresy and the Scouring. The Primarchs, across both time settings and inbetween. The Imperium in general, including all its aspects from 30k till now. Quite a bit about chaos, although mainly the traitor legions and their primarchs. 

7. All the Xenos really. I really am an Imperium specialist tbh, my Eldar knowledge is truely terrible.


----------



## Emperors Mercy

1: How long have you been in the hobby?

I just started my first 40k Army for fun but I have read books and background since 2006.

2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?

It is the most important. It's actually what I care about most.

3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...

I read all of it. I like any book they put into production. I'm catching up on some of the older ones but I have read all horus heresy up to outcast dead, and am currently readying path of the seer. I have not read any ciaphas cain but I'll get there.

4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?

4 - (Eldar, SM, CSM, Daemonhunters)

5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?

Yes. I haven't really written anything yet. I'd like to but we will see how off base i see the 40k universe. 

6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free. 

EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise? 

I don't have any expertise. I just read a lot of books.

EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?

I guess the Tau and Necron history. I'm readying Fire Warrior to understand the Tau a little better but I feel as if they make the worlds into George Orwell 1984 lives. Necron I understand have no souls and are the Eldars Great Enemy.


----------



## Lord Khorne

1. I have been in the hobby about 6 years now
2. Fluff is one of three equal pillars of the game, the others being hobby and gaming
3. I'm a student, so I have not a lot of cash to blow on BL books, but when I read them I seriously enjoy them most of the time. I have read a fair few of them
4. As many as I can get my hands on
5. Yes, although I try to stay clear of universe changing hypotheses
6. I always build my armies with fluff in mind, 1st I write the lore, then I do modelling, then I write an actual list. Generally speaking.
7. Probably Chaos, but I'm a bit of a generalist
8. I'd say the Inquisition


----------



## GoRy

1: How long have you been in the hobby?

~15 years, 2nd edition

2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?

Very important. No fluff, no soul.

3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...

I have a good majority of the 40k novels from all sources, starting from as far back as Space Marine and Inquisitor

4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?

Most since 3rd Ed, never got round to the witch hunter ones though.

5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?

I do

6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free.

Bring back squats, electropriests and daemonic possession as an offensive spell.

EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise?

I've read about all fluff possible in regards to space marine chapters in WD and Novel form over the years.

EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?

Tau, somewhat, and to a lesser extent, (current) changes wrought by newer fluff since 4th/5th Ed rules came out, case in point Captain Tycho of the Blood Angels (that I completely missed, Last time I looked, he was alive and hadn't either given in to the Black Rage, or died)


----------



## Legiomortis

*Q. How long have you been in the hobby?*

A. 18 or so years on and off

_*Q. How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?*_

A. Its the most important part, the fluff is what drives the game, the fact that you can enjoy and interact with the universe without ever rolling a dice or painting a model stands for itself.

_*Q. How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...*_

A. I have all the Gaunts/Eisenhorn/Ravenor/Ultramarine/Word Bearers/Iron Warriors/Battle Novels/Heresy books so far along with the sexy Visions of Heresy and apoc books, as for why I pick them its just because i'm a sucker for a good yarn, and theres nothing else I know out there that has such a rich and diverse background as 40k (biased maybe? hell yes)

_*Q. How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?*_

A. Majority of them - even the armies I never intend to get for the tabletop (such as guard/grey knights/eldar etc) i'll have a delve through the 'dex if nothing but to know my enemy, that and get the opposite perspective of each army

_*Q. Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?*_

Not so much writing in a full sense but I do love coming up with fluffy reasons as to why ive chosen a certain item or model for my army. 

For example in my Plague Lords (death guard) army I wanted to have a nurgle demon with his own body as a weapon so after a discussion with mates I came to the conclusion to give him the dirty Lash of Submission, however this is a Slaanesh power you say, hold on there bucko - now we all know ol' papa Nurgle stole the good Isha from Slaanesh way back when and to this day has her in his thrall feeding her every disease he can muster to see which is potent or not based on how fast she heals from it.

So I thought why not give my DP the mark of Isha as a gift from his Papa to enhance his metabolism and see how it works in the mortal realm (hence the increased inintiative) the lash is simply his own intestine coiled from his gut. 

Its little things such as that that I love about the game, I dont expect everyone to have the backstory of each char in their army at a game but I do it because its what I love about the hobby.

_*Q. If you have anything further to add, feel free.*_

I dream of the day when the Screamer Killer Carnifex returns, that badboy used to make me want to put my models back in the case when facing it. 

_*Q. What would you call your area of expertise?*_

Chaos and Dark Eldar mostly

_*Q. What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?*_

Aside from the glorious book Helsreach I would say Black Templars, Grey Knights (as they just bore me tbh) and a little bit of Guard.


----------



## Hrolleif

_1: How long have you been in the hobby?_
Roughly five years now.

_2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?_
It's the reason I first got into 40k and the thing that holds my attention so I'd have to say it's the most important aspect to me.

_3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc..._
Mostly its to find more out about a race/organization/faction that look interesting. I'll admit, though, that most of the time I end up with another Space Marine book rather than branching out.

_4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?_
Not as many I would like, but five counting the older ones.

_5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?_
Immensely

_6: If you have anything further to add, feel free. _
I need to get my short stories finished.........

_7: What would you call your area of expertise? _
Heresy era and SM general knowledge.

_8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge? _Chaos and Xenos


----------



## The Dog Boy

Serpion5 said:


> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?


23 years, off and on, for both 40K and WHFB. My first game was in 1989.



Serpion5 said:


> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?


0 importance. It doesn't ever really change and makes no difference.



Serpion5 said:


> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...


I don't even now what you are talking about. Just kidding...I don't see the point in paying for fluff considering the amount I am already paying to play the game plus the fact that the fluff is kind of pointless.



Serpion5 said:


> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?


Including WHFB, and all editions? Maybe 10 or 12.



Serpion5 said:


> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?


Only for campaigns.



Serpion5 said:


> 6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free.
> EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise?


The ladies.



Serpion5 said:


> EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?


Weak? Nothing, as I don't consider it important.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Ok.... so why are you on the fluff board?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

It's a fair question >.>...
Also, contrary to popular belief, fluff does change. Alot.


----------



## jonileth

1: How long have you been in the hobby? 
Off and on since I was 12 or 13.

2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby? 
That's actually how I got into the genre, actually. The stories were very engrossing, even back then.

3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...
I actually started reading them while I was in the Army, a friend of mine had the Horus Heresy books and he was rather passionate about the stories. I didn't read much of that era, the current time period being much more interesting to me.

4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?
I've not gotten my hands on them, but I have been looking in recent years. No luck though.

5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?
Yes, very much so.

EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise?
I really don't claim to be an expert in any area particularly. I have been doing a lot of investigating, etc, but there's always something I can learn.

EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?
I don't know nearly enough about how the Imperium functions in an interconnected manner, something I'm hoping to overcome as time progresses.


----------



## gen.ahab

I don't remember if I ever did this, so I will do it now. 




Serpion5 said:


> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?
> 
> My first codex was 5th edition Space Marines, so since then.
> 
> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?
> 
> Probably the most important aspect. I hate modeling and painting, and games are few and far between for me, so fluff is where it is at.
> 
> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...
> 
> I'm far from a BL fanboy, and their books are less than stellar on average, but I like the heresy series and I try and buy everything that comes out for it and I really try and buy up everything that comes out for the space wolves. So, Horus Heresy and Space Wolves are the things that keep my coming back to BL.
> 
> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?
> 
> As far as codices that I have read cover to cover, the list would be C:SW, C:SM, C:GK, C:BA (starting to notice a trend yet?), CA, C:BT, C:Crons (see, I do branch out), and C:IG (but not a lot). However, if we go off what I actually took the time to commit to memory, it would be C:SW, C:GK, CA, C:SM and Crons.
> 
> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?
> 
> To an extent, but pointless tangents annoy me. If it is backed up by clearly stated fluff, then sure, but if we just go about making assumptions off the smallest things than I'm out.
> 
> 6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free.
> 
> Do the next two questions count? If so, then sure.
> 
> EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise?
> 
> Space Wolves and, if I had to choose another, the Horus Heresy. At least as much has been covered in the BL series to date.
> 
> EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?
> 
> Xenos. If It isn't a necron, I have no fucking clue what it is or what it wants. It might as well be a damn leprechaun.


----------



## The Dog Boy

Angel of Blood said:


> Ok.... so why are you on the fluff board?


Because he asked. Why are you commenting on my post?


----------



## Angel of Blood

Because it just seems odd that someone who cares so little about the fluff would bother to do so.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

i find it interesting as well, but i welcome the post. It's nice to see others who are less interested in the Fluff aspect posting in the board. perhaps the things they read and participate in here will help to broaden their enjoyment of the hobby. Although, i will say that it did catch me by surprise. 

CP


----------



## madprophet

Serpion5 said:


> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?


Since the mid-1970's... yes, I am THAT kind of old:wink:



Serpion5 said:


> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?


I am a role-player at heart - I love fluff and character:yahoo:



Serpion5 said:


> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...


I like the background books (Sabbat Worlds Crusade, Tactica Imperialis, 13th Black Crusade, Imperial Armor, etc.). I am also addicted to the Ciaphas Cain stories (just finished Last Ditch!) and the Gaunt's Ghosts series - the other series... not so much.



Serpion5 said:


> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?


Pretty much all of them



Serpion5 said:


> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?


Oh, most certainly!!! Check out IceRiverGuards.info to see some of my stuff.:grin:



Serpion5 said:


> 6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free.


I have a degree in World Religion and draw on it a lot for 40k fluff ideas :so_happy:



Serpion5 said:


> EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise?


Computer technology and detecting Medicaid fraud :victory:.... oh, you mean fluffwise? Probably the Imperial Guard - Valhallans/Lyubov in particular:laugh:



Serpion5 said:


> EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?


Stuff from the Space Marine books, especially the Horus Heresy - I haven't read them yet. :spiteful:


----------



## Romero's Own

1: How long have you been in the hobby?

Around three years.

2:How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?

Love it, seriously, i cannot get enough of it!!

3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...

Not particularly bothered about Black Library, will read book if it sounds good!!

4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?

Only the most recent Space Marine, Eldar, Tau, Imperial Guard and Tyranids.

5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?

Yes

7: What would you call your area of expertise?

Coming up with new Space Marine Chapters!

8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?

Probably any Necron stuff, Who are these robot dudes anyway!!!:biggrin:


----------



## BalancedDiet

1: How long have you been in the hobby? I've been with WH40K for around eight years now.

2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby? Probably most important, I love a good story.

3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? I'll read just about anything relating to Necrons, I find them fascinating, but I wouldn't say I keep up to date with Black Library works.

4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions? Over ten by this point, including older editions.

5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby? Most certainly.

6: What would you call your area of expertise? Analysis and postulation thanks to my work experience.

7: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge? Most likely anything relating to Space Marines, I honestly don't much like them.


----------



## Blacksword72

_So..._

_1: How long have you been in the hobby?_

For 40k, Since 1987 Rouge Trader days and never stopped. through all editions

_2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?_

The most important, that is why I have gotten into the game, and stayed with the game through thick and thin, even though I think the hobby aspect is just as important and goes hand in hand with the background.

_3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc..._

Pretty devoted, the stories are great, I like to follow the different series out there, especially the Horus Heresy.

_4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?_

Pretty much all of them, from 2nd Ed Codex's up to now, pretty much to get inspired to do something hobby related, wether it is from the background or not.

_5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?_

Sort of, alot of my own writing I do, is background for certain missions of 40k, based upon some of the background, and maybe to expand the story even more, for example, One of the players in my group has a painted Crimson Fists Army and I have an Ork Army so I'm writing a story Arc based upon Rynn's World as a backdrop telling the story about the battle after the Battle at the Captial City and basically telling the story detailing the scouring of Rynn's World, just after the events of the novel, cool thing you can include the forces from the incoming counter-invasion Imperial Force as detailed towards the end of the Rynn's World Novel...It's pretty cool
_6: If you have anything further to add, feel free. _

Another good source of background is the RPG stuff from FFG, They do (In my opinion) a really good job of expanding the rounding out the background in a number of area's, I don't play RPG's but it is still a very good source of stuff..In some ways they do a better job than GW does!!


_7: What would you call your area of expertise? _

I would say Space Marine Fluff and general Imperial Stuff, Great Crusade and Horus Heresy background

_8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge? _

I would say Tyranids, or anything that Forge World puts out, because where I am at, they don't get alot of that stuff over here,


----------



## MidnightSun

> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?


Ooh, around 5 years.



> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?


Fairly - I like to include a couple of fluff units in my forces, even if I won't use them very often, and draw inspiration from the fluff before I pick an army - for example, nice though the models and style of play are for Dark Eldar, I dislike their fluff and therefore won't start an army of them.



> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...


I buy the Horus Heresy books with events I'm personally interested in - I've read the First Heretic and Know No Fear purely on the basis of them having Word Bearers in, and Descent of Angels for my old Dark Angels love, but I also read the first two books of the Heresy, A Thousand Sons, and Fulgrim because I wanted a little more background on the Horus Heresy. I buy and read the Gaunt's Ghosts books because I love them dearly.



> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?


Three editions worth of Tyranids stuff, two editions of Eldar, two editions of Space Marines (old Ultramarines Codex included), Wolves, Blood Angels, 3rd edition Necrons, 2 editions of Guard, Chaos Space Marines, Daemons, and Orks.



> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?


I have written a few 40k short stories... more extended scenes, really, but never posted them. I do like thinking about the fluff questions though - generally stuff like 'How fast is a Space Marine?' and 'In how many bits would I be if I was hit with a bolt shell?'



> 7: What would you call your area of expertise?


I'm no expert in anything, but what I'm least ignorant towards? Probably hierarchy - of Eldar, of Daemons, of Imperial Guard - I'm not too shabby when determining who has the biggest hat.



> 8. What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?


Definitely the Primarchs - I know next to nothing about any of them except the insights I've gleaned on Lorgar during my reading of the Heresy books.

Midnight


----------



## CPT Killjoy

1: How long have you been in the hobby?
Not too long, since about 2009. I have been interested in it for a long time though. I think I still have a white dwarf from 1999.
2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?
Very. I find it pretty disappointing when the rules don’t match the fluff. Of course I understand that one squad of Space marines should not be able to kill a legion of Tyranids all by themselves, but a lot of the smaller things that are easy to add bother me.
3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...
Again, very. Ever since I first read ‘Storm of Iron’ I have been hooked on reading as much of the Black Library as possible. I normally choose to read them based on the topic. I mostly read Space Marine and Chaos Space Marine books. I have read a few other things that were really good though (Both the Eisenhorn and Ravenor Series for example. Dan Abnett is awesome). 

4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?
Only a few. I have read both the current and last Chaos Space Marine codex cover to cover. I have also read the current and last Space Marine codex’s pretty well through. Outside of that, the current Dark angels codex, last edition of the Necron codex, and Blood angel codex, as well as the current Ork codex are all pretty familiar to me.
5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?
I enjoy coming up with theories based on fluff that I’ve read. I don’t write very much though.
6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free. 
Just happy to be a member. Heresy is an awesome site with a ton of knowledgeable and friendly people.
EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise? 
The Iron Warriors, both fluff, and gaming tactics (Can’t tell you how excited I am about both a Horus -Heresy book and a SM Battle Novel being released so close together featuring them) Following that, most CSM fluff and some Space marine fluff. 
EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?
The Eldar, the Dark Eldar, the Tau. I know almost next to nothing about them (Tau a bit more than the others, from some of Graham McNeil’s books).


----------



## Codex Todd

1: How long have you been in the hobby?

Since 90 when I got space crusade for Christmas, was hooked ever since. Looking back if my parents know how much one game would have cost them in the long run, I really don't think they would have bought it!! 

2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?

Very, Its what has kept me in the hobby for all these years

3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...

As long as its set in the 40k universe I'll happily read it

4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?

All (see my picture below)

5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?

I try, but I'm happy to discus the works of others. 

6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free. 
Just some of my collection 

























7: What would you call your area of expertise? 

Would love to say everything, but i'd be lying very badly!! Would probably go with Space Marines  They where my first love and will be my last love!

8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?

Not sure to be honest. Possibly Necrons ask me a question we'll find out


----------



## Durant

Serpion5 said:


> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?
> 
> *Came for shiny metal figures 20 years ago , painted them for a year got bored, on off and once Heresy released stayed around for the fluff.*
> 
> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?
> *See Above*
> 
> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...
> *Very devoted. If it is Heresy I will buy it. Then it goes on author, series and finally races.*
> 
> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions? *None*
> 
> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby? *Yes, plan on writing some fan fic in the future.*
> 
> 6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free.
> 
> EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise? *Heresy, IG to an extent. (fluff)*
> 
> EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge? *Inquisition and Eldar.*


----------



## Col. Schafer

> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?


I have been in and out of the hobby for years, only very recently back in. I spent a solid few years regularly involved with these forums in particular, and with the hobby IRL.



> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?


Fluff is most of the hobby for me. I don't get to play as often as I'd like, and I paint only sporadically. 



> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...


I follow Gaunt, Cain, and have read all of the Last chancers. I'm veeery far behind, though. If a Black Library book falls into my lap I will read it, but I will only spend money on it if it involves the Guard. 



> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?


I've read through the two most recent guard dex's, the ork's dex, the former Which hunter Dex, the current CSM dex, current Grey Knights, and a Chaos Codex that I don't remember the age of, it was old enough to include cards and little tokens and such. I've also read the third BRB thoroughly.



> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?


Yes to all. The Star Child is my pet theory. I have an ongoing narrative in my head about the return of the primarchs and the emperor as well as the ensuing chaos gambits and galaxy shattering mayhem that would follow, and I someday hope to get it all on paper, but it's long and I am often preoccupied. 



> EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise?


Pre-Imperial human history, and the nature of the star child are probably where I stand out the most. I've got quite a bit of knowledge about the Guard, it's organisation, it's trivia, etc, but no more than the average veteran Guard player. 



> EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?


 My weakest area is probably the Tau, and space marines internal goings on, as well as anything that has been ret-conned or come to light in the past year or two.


----------



## TheReverend

1: How long have you been in the hobby?
Since I was 12 (1994), so 18 years at present.

2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?
Fluff comes first, painting and modelling second. Playing is just an excuse for meeting up with mates and having a beer.

3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...
I buy everything Space Wolf related, but I'll read most 40k related stories. I love the HH series and the short story collections. 

4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?
Sh*t. I have all the current codexes but I also have all the codexes going back to second and third edition. I also have Rogue Trader, a couple of Imperial Armour books, teh add ons (Amagedon, cities of death, planet strike, etc). The Index Astartes sewries was one of my favourites too.

5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?
I've written a few short 40k stories, and always make fluff up for my own armies.

6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free.

EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise?
Space Wolves and the Heresy I guess. All things Space Marine as a broader area.

EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?
Anything Xenos. The older races are covered because they've been around since I started playing, but armies such as Tau and Dark Eldar I'm not so hot on.


----------



## Atzunew

> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?


I've been in the hobby for about 6 years but only recently will I be getting started with an army, 6th edition, etc. The thing that both brought me in and kept me interested was the lore.



> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?


Lore is the number one aspect of the hobby for since it is free/cheap :smile: It has kept me interested in the hobby when I was not able to activly pursue the other two aspects.



> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...


I would say I'm fairly devoted but not nearly as some of you guys and gals are. Roght now I'm desperatly trying to catch up on the HH series best I can. The last book I read was "Legion", I found it to be quite interesting and thought provoking.



> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?


Since I would only purchase a codex if I was going to consider playing that army my options are limited. I have 2 codexes (SM & CSM) that I have read through over and over again. I've also read through the DA and IG books at a friends but not as in depth as the other two.



> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?


Theories and mystery not so much but I really enjoy writing my own, homebrew lore. Right now I'm working on a custom chapter, I'll try to post once I have enough details that would warrant a post.



> 6: If you have anything further to add, feel free.


I'll hopefully be contributing the this subforum section a bit with a secret project and my custom chapter project. Stay tuned for both of those.



> 7: What would you call your area of expertise?


My expertise would be Imperial lore, since it has to do with my army directly.



> 8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?


My weakest is Xeno race lore. I know the basics of each race but if you make me take a quiz on the subject I'll probably fail it.

~Atzunew


----------



## XCJustin

Serpion5 said:


> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?


I started fantasy when I was twelve, lost intrest (cuz I was stupid) and recently got into 40k (last year)



Serpion5 said:


> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?


Its what makes it or breaks it, a cool looking army with crap fluff is just a neat piece of plastic



Serpion5 said:


> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...


lol sorry I havent gotten to reading (spend all my money on miniatures).



Serpion5 said:


> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?


3...the only three I own (and I have read them through MANY times over



Serpion5 said:


> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?


yes Yes and...BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD...I mean yes.
I write all the fluff for my SM Legion and Cron Dynasty, working on some stuff for the Dark Eldar and heck, I even write fluff for armies I dont even own yet


----------



## Iron Angel

Serpion5 said:


> Out of curiosity and a desire to know where I stand, I thought I`d ask a few questions of other members to see how in depth and experienced they are in 40k lore.
> 
> So...
> 
> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?
> 
> About five years. Started with 3rd though, my flgs was behind the times.
> 
> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?
> 
> Probably the most important, with fluff coming first, then painting and modeling coming second, and the game itself coming third.
> 
> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...
> 
> Hmm. Haven't read much of BL because the majority of it is bolter porn and to be honest reading about the great and wonderful SPESS MEHRENS makes my mechanical innards turn. If I was still capable of vomiting, I would. The IG novels are great though.
> 
> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?
> 
> All of them, for older editions. I don't necessarily remember all of the contents, but the codices are great sources of army-specific fluff. As for newer editions, haven't gotten my hands on the new DE codex yet.
> 
> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?
> 
> Yes. Just take a look in the Original Works and Homebrew Fluff sections.
> 
> 6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free.
> 
> Not much that hasn't been said. I like to win but not at the cost of fluffiness, each win is another tally and another story I can write. Each loss is... More ignominious. But thats the blessing and the curse of the fluff enthusiast who is emotionally invested in his army's fate.
> 
> EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise?
> 
> Necron fluff, as if that was a surprise to anyone. I also really like Ork and some Guard fluff. Space marines make me gag, Tau and Eldar are kind of gag-worthy.
> 
> EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?
> 
> Ooh. Hmm. Strangely enough, I have to say I know very little about the Eldar. I know more about the Imperium because it is the most commonly discussed topic and I just pick up information from there but I was never really interested enough in Eldar to read all or even most of their fluff and no one ever really talks about it. What little I have learned is mostly forgotten by now.
> 
> 
> I will answer these questions myself shortly. :wink:


----------



## Apostle

1: How long have you been in the hobby?
11 years.

2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?
The Fluff is where it's at. Though I can make up a random story and have a good game
that has nothing to do with the fluff at all...

3: I pick up every book that has been published(available outside the UK since 2001)
Though I love 40k above all else

4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?
Actually not that many, maybe a bakers dozen

5:I Constantly write 40k stories at the hospital(yes I work in a slow area) and at home. Everything from the worst story ever, to pretty decent I would think.


7: What would you call your area of expertise?
Chaos Space Marine fluff.


EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?
Tau, easily Tau, I know very little.


----------



## Warlord_Winters

1: How long have you been in the hobby?
4 months haha 

2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?
very important, it gives your army character

3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...
i actually havnt read any of them yet...

4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?
the 5th Tau, and im getting the 6th ed BGB on Monday

5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?
maybe when i learned more about the game i will

6: If you have anything further to add, feel free.
google NOOB and you'll find a picture of me

7: What would you call your area of expertise?
painting, or will in general, i love painting stuff

8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge? 
everything!!!! YAY!!


----------



## Battman

Serpion5 said:


> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?


I have been in the hobby for four years now but only have got really into it in the last year well 2012 if you want to be perfectly accurate.



Serpion5 said:


> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?


The importance of a back story with all of my armys is always an importance for me. It might have altered over the past year and a bit which have evolved into more modeling and playing because ive been able but initially in my 40k i wrote my own fluff ( it was quite doggy though id have to admit it ended up being a wishlist of combined ideas someof which looking back do not appear to be my own... :/) and created my own bright orange chapter "The Flaming Fists" (which ironically are quite simillar to the "Fire Lords" chapter in symbol and colour sceme but orange not yellow). At the same time my hobby and gaming were limited unlike now where im gaming a few times a month. But still enjoy reading the fluff in black libary books and codexs all the time. On to the next question ive wrote this too much anyway



Serpion5 said:


> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...


I would say quite a bit. It is a bit of all of this really i read many of the spacemarine battle novels in the series, random other books such as the "xenology", the "miatorum handbook" along with the "imperial gaurdsmans uplifting primer". As to races i enjoy Ork books and Spacewolves ones. Along with many of the horus heresy books, and anything else that takes my fancy 



Serpion5 said:


> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?


I have read all of the current codexs from cover to cover many times, along with many of the older ones such as the 2nd edition books which i somehow manage to get a hold of a while ago, and others such as 3rd (i think) edtion spacemarine book and many of the older ork books because i like orks.



Serpion5 said:


> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?


Plain and simple. Yes i have my own personal theorys and ideas. As mentioned before have written my own fluff proably not all that good but oh well



Serpion5 said:


> 6: If you have anything further to add, feel free.


Something else i felt id want to add im not sure if others do the same thing but for reasons because of the fluff i write my lists differently my ork lists i have found are quite spammy maybe thats the older codex. But my space wolves are more fluffy.



Serpion5 said:


> EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise?


Orks or maybe Space Wolves



Serpion5 said:


> EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?


Proably the horus heresy or the more obscure sources


----------



## Lord of the Night

Serpion5 said:


> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?


About 3-4 years.



Serpion5 said:


> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?


Very important. I rarely play the tabletop game, not by choice, and I only rarely paint so the lore is the most important thing to me.



Serpion5 said:


> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...


Very devoted. I buy pretty much all BL works except for the Imperial Guard novels that a new author puts our first, i.e _Dead Men Walking_, _Redemption Corps_, _Baneblade_.



Serpion5 said:


> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?


I have read all the 4th, 5th and 6th edition Codexes so far. I have also thoroughly read Imperial Armour Volumes 3, 5, 6, 7, 9 and 10. And I have read Horus Heresy Volume One: Betrayal thoroughly as well.



Serpion5 said:


> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?


Very much so.



Serpion5 said:


> 7: What would you call your area of expertise?


Dark Eldar and Chaos. Love those guys and devour any lore I can find on them.



Serpion5 said:


> 8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?


Imperial Guard and Sisters of Battle. The Guard because they generally bore me, and the Sisters because I find them insufferable.


LotN


----------



## Beaviz81

1. A few years.

2. Everything as the TT often seems stupid for me. I mean a Dark Eldar Archon in a fair fight f.ex.

3. I must be interested in the subject and more important I must feel the fluff written adds to my own fluff. I have only read things of Sandy Michell and Dan Abnett thus far. And as brilliant as they are I still find things I don't agree with. F.ex. Abnett writing in a blank whore, while for me a blank is just a person you jsut want to punch for no good reason. So think fucking such a person, but my own interpretation of blanks and such are very extreme.

4. I have read codexes, but thoroughly? Then the answer is zero as I prefer to avoid ulcers.

5. That's the basics of my fluff. Why be into it if you don't make your own chars and write what you regard as amusing stories about them? At least that is why you do it if you TT-thingy in my opinion.

6. Anything further to add? Like what? How I feel today? I file it under not understanding the question.

7. The Imperial Guard and Dark Eldar. I also have a very good view about the Imperial Fists as I love them as they ain't the U2 of the 40k-universe like the Ultramarines, I would really love to see the boys in blue trying to save the world with the cameras off, NOT.

8. No-brainer that's the Tau as they occupy the spot for a race I held dear the Squats, so I deliberately stops reading whenever the Tau is mentioned.


----------



## Tyrannus

Better late than never.


Serpion5 said:


> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?


Been in and out (mostly in) since I was 10. 


Serpion5 said:


> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?


It's the most important aspect for me. It's the fluff that has kept me in the hobby for nearly 13 yeard now. It's my all time favourite sci-fi universe.



Serpion5 said:


> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...


It's usually on a whim, depends no what I feel like reading at the time. Usually anything by ADB I love, his NL series are one of my favourites and he's my favourite HH author. I also try to get as much on my favourite legion (Iron Warriors) but I feel some of the books are a bit lacklustre (Seige of Castellax springs to mind).



Serpion5 said:


> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?


I have read 4 editions of the Chaos Space Marine codices quite thoroughly. Again, it depends on what faction I feel like taking the time to get to know more. But I always have time for my beloved Chaos. 


Serpion5 said:


> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?


I like reading other people's theories. I have had numerous theories on the IW(Like Perturabo's reasoning for going traitor) before they got their HH book, and I was pleasantly surprise how close they were to what GM portrayed.


Serpion5 said:


> 7: What would you call your area of expertise?


I'd like to say Chaos & DE but I know there are probably a lot of people who know a hell of a lot more than me.


Serpion5 said:


> 8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?


I would say Tau & Grey Knights. I like those factions (Hell, I like all factions in 40k) It's just I've never got around to reading the Tau & while I like the GK, I just can never find the motivation to read them.


----------



## Brother Emund

*Brother Emund Returns*

Friends
I am Brother Emund, and I used to be a regular contributor to Heresy. Unfortunately, I have been in prison and only just been released so i have been off for a while! :taunt:

No seriously, I have been away, in the far-flung corners of the Imperium but I am back now and hopefully back to full output. 

So, i will answer the old questions again:


1: How long have you been in the hobby? 
30+ Years. I was around when it all began and had huge Armies of SM's and Orks. I then gave them all away and have been kicking myself ever since... as they would be worth a fortune now! :suicide:

2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby? 
I love Fluff, it makes it more interesting 

3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...
Have all the HH books up to date and numerous others. I always have a BL book on the go at any one time

4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?
I currently have about a dozen, including a few old one's, which I still refer to

5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?
I do love the whole background of 40K. I enjoy writing 40K fiction and have put some of it on here! I am currently writing about a recruit in an IG Motorized Infantry regiment

6: If you have anything further to add, feel free. 
I probably think about the 40K universe at least 100 times a day! :crazy::read:

EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise? 
Writing Fiction, either SM or IG

EDIT 8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge? 
I know nothing about the Darl Eldar and care little for the Tau!

That is a wee bit about me, but I will be getting myself up-to-date soon.

Brother Emund


----------



## JAMOB

1: How long have you been in the hobby?

10 years (for 40k, 1 for fantasy)

2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?

It's pretty important, it's why I stick to blood angels rather than switching to smurfs and why I chose wood elves.

3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...

I pick them up because I see them. I don't order them online, but if I see one for a decent price at a store I will buy it. I'll admit though, these new books are way out of my price range so I passed on them.

4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?

3 editions of blood angels, 3 of space marines, 3 of tyranids, 3 of Eldar, 2 of Tau, 2 of Dark Eldar, 1 of orks (maybe two?), two of IG (one quite by accident), two of CSM, one of demons, the inquisition, some version of sisters, Wood Elves, Vampire Counts, empire, lizardmen, I'm probably forgetting something... I own the blood angels ones, the old space marine one, the current WE, my brothers have all the nids, eldar, and tau, and we have one old DE...

5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?

Yes. I don't share them all that often but I google stuff constantly to find answers, often giving up and just making up my own answers. 

6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free. 

I love this hobby more for the fluff than for the gaming, as lately playing has given me mild pleasure at best (reading is way more fun), though building is a good time.

EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise? 

Blood Angels, and general arches etc.

EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge? 

Fantasy, then all those random details...


----------



## emporershand89

1: How long have you been in the hobby?

Since roughly 1998, but it wasn't until 2004 when I bought my first Astartes set. My Father played Warhammer 40k for years before "retiring" (a.k.a selling all his sets) in 2000. He introduced me to the game and helped me grow into the storyline/novel series. It wasn't until 2004 I got into the TT game and I have been an addicted fan ever since.

2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?

The Fluff, or the body of knowledge especially of a traditional, anecdotal, or popular nature when discussing a particular subject, is the most critical part of any game. Esepcially in games based for Table Top or Fantasy the Fluff is what allows the player to let his imagination run wild as he paints, builds, and fights his ways through simulated Dungeons/War Zones. Thus to me if the Fluff of a particular game is not good, or unappealing, then the game is not worth it's weight in salt to invest in.

3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...

Certainly the different races, Sci-Fiction setting, Weaponry, and bad assness of some of the Character was appealing, but what caused me to fall in love with Black Library was how well written some of these neovels were. Having been a avid reader for as long as I can remember I always held a love for Science Fiction/Alternative History novels. I started with Star Wars, converted to Star Trek, then got hooked on Harry TurtleDove novels, and many more. I was harsh on many writers, esepcially Fantasy writers; expecting them to weave a great story that captured the imagination only to find that they were severly lacking in the end. In Black Library (specifically in Abnett and Mitchell's works) I found exciting stories with relatively easy-to-understand Fluff that was entertaining for the imagination. 

Thus I am a Devotee, Follower, Worhsiper, and borderline Zealot of Black Library. I recognize there are many good writers and Warhammer 40k publisher's out there but in BL I find the stories that I enjoy endlessly flowing to my E-Reader. :laugh:

4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?

Many! I've read all 4th, 5th, and most of the new 6th Edition Codex's. I own the Astartes, Guard, and Ork's latests versions. 

5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?

I do, but as for writing my own works.....well it's ongoing. I love creating universes, and setting up the world around the story, but writing the actual sotry is not a strong-point of mine. For example I could blow up the Star Wars Universe long beyond just the MilkyWay Galaxy, but to write a story would be very difficult.

6: If you have anything further to add, feel free. 

In reference to the actual question posted as the title of this forum I can say that I have read quite the Lore on all forms of knowledge when dealing with the Warhammer 40k Universe. Whether it's the Novels themselves, Lexicanum, Codex's, DLC's, Add-Ons, or Supplemental Codex's I have kept up on the basic Lore. I confess that I am not an expert in certain fields by choice; the Prime example being the Heresy series as they do not appeal to me in the slightest. However when it comes to the Armies themselves and the development of units, Lore, and Characters I am very much in the Lope. 

EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise? 

The Guard and Tau. I particularly hold a love for these Races and keep up on every novel and Codex that is put out for them. Following that I'm well versed in the Ork, mainly from playing them so much and developing my own Army's storyline via the 5th Edition Codex. 

EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?

Eldar, I know little about them. Choas as well, though recently I've been starting to read their novels to get a better insight into their.....warped perception.


----------



## DeathGlam

1: How long have you been in the hobby?

13 years.

2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?

The most important by far, without this i would not still obsess over this hobby.

3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...

Previously avoided them but the last few months i have started collecting them on a whim, really enjoyed every book so far, tend to buy about all races but so far have not purchased any based around Imperium Marines, only the Word Bearers omnibus.

4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?

I used to collect all the codex's but the last few years have only purchased and read a few, due to storage space and not wishing to get rid of my old books.

5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?

Yes the mysteries and the debates you can have from the 40k fluff is one of the biggest selling points, it's one of the reasons i avoid certain BL novels that may answer to much, the biggest one for me being the Horus Heresy, as i prefer that as a myths and legends, that barely anyone remembers, rather then this is what exactly happened.


----------



## Brobaddon

1. *How long have you been in the hobby*.

Approximately 9 years. I know it's nothing compared to some veterans, but then again, I'm not that old either :so_happy:

2. *How important is fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?*

The most important. 40k has one of the richest and vastest lore I've ever seen. Don't care much about TT since I don't have money currently to tangle with it. One day perhaps. 

3. *How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc..

Wouldn't say crazily devoted as some fans, but I do have around 35 novels so far and the collection is growing. I've been keen on collecting all of the Horus heresy titles, albeit I'm still missing a few. Bought Vulkan Lives recently. 


4.* *How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?

Pretty much all 4th, 5th and now 6th editions. I don't own many codexes on my own ( only three ) but I do plan to expand that in the future. 

*
*5. Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?

*First two yes, third one no. Was never really interested into fanfiction. 

6. *If you have anything further to add, feel free. *

I'm also a big fan of Lotr universe. :victory:

7. *What would you call your area of expertise?

*Imperium of Mankind mostly, bits about Chaos, bits about Necrons and so on. I'd say I have a decent overall knowledge on most races aside Eldar. Never really cared about them. 

8. *What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?*

I tend to have a problem remembering details and all that random stuff and theories. I swear, I have no idea sometimes from where do people pull out those crazy theories. Details such as imperial dates ( was never good with numbers ), chronology of wars and stuff, Primarchs' motivations and stuff. If I don't really focus on character analysis, I end up forgetting stuff soon.


----------



## Haskanael

1: How long have you been in the hobby?
about 10 years. 

2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?
it is one of the most important things of the hobby for me, and is the one thing that first got me into it

3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...
I follow the horus heresy series, read most Imperial guard novels. I take the BL fluff serious most of the time, untill I find the information given conflicting with codex/brb fluff. I usualy take the time to read reviews before actualy getting a novel however.

4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?
I have had the chances to read the tau, tyranid, space marine, Imperial guard, codexes since 4th edition. up to the current edition. I also got the chance to read, the Catachan Junglefighters Codex and the old Inquisition Demon hunters codex

5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?
getting my mind deeper into the mysteries of the 41st millenium has always been fun to me, as well as writting small portions of background for my own armie(s) when I tried to go bigger, it ended up collapsing, with the Asagard Sector project, but, some day when I have more time, and the inspiration for it returns, I will try to do it again.

6: If you have anything further to add, feel free. 
dont know realy...

EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise? 
my area of expertise would be, Imperial guard and space marine equipment, and specific historical events (that can be found back in almost every codex/old codex or rulebook tho xD)

EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge? 
Eldar, Dark Eldar, Necron everything about these 3 races is pretty much still a mistery to me but I hope I can change that soon


----------



## Guardsman Lowe

OK saw this thread and thought I answer the question posed (have included questions)

_1: How long have you been in the hobby?_
I started playing around the same time as when 2nd edition was released, so around 20 years.

_2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?_
Fluff is one of my favourite aspects of the game after playing the game itself. 
_3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library?_
Mostly I chose a book on whether I find it interesting or not, however there are a couple of BL series that I have every book of or am trying to get every book of (have every Gaunt's ghosts book and I'm trying to get all the Space Marine battle series)

_4: How many codices have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?_
given the amount of time I have been playing I am ashamed to say that I probably have only full read about 2 or 3 codices fully

_5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?_
This is probably one of my favourite aspect of the game. I have always loved the idea that you can potentially come up with your own fluff as long as you keep it within the what is considered canon.

_7: What would you call your area of expertise?_ 
Currently don't have one as I'm still trying to learn the new edition

_8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge? _
My weakest area would have to the armies I don't or have never played.


----------



## Kayback

Serpion5 said:


> Out of curiosity and a desire to know where I stand, I thought I`d ask a few questions of other members to see how in depth and experienced they are in 40k lore.
> 
> So...
> 
> 1: How long have you been in the hobby?


Long enough to remember the Squats  Just after 2nd edition



> 2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?


Very very important. I love the background. It give you a reason for doing what you do.



> 3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...


I'm a bookworm. I will admit I read anything, but I enjoy the SciFi aspect of WH40K and the gratuitous war porn. I will also admit I file most of what I read for 40K under "mind candy". It is fun to consume, has no real substance and is probably bad for you in the long run 



> 4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?


 ALL OF THE CODEXES! No seriously, I used to collect them at one stage. I will admit I did not purchase the most recent ones, just read them. I still have some of my favorite ones in storage somewhere. 



> 5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?


 Yeah, doesn't everyone write their own fanfic? I haven't for a while, I've been toying with the idea of starting my Necromunda/Inquisitor crossover again. Playing What If and playing what does this mean in the whole picture is a fun pass time. One of the drawbacks is trying to account for all the different views and interpretations of WH40K.



> EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise?


 I don't have one in WH40K but I do use a couple of cool toys at the shooting range and keep trying to correlate what I know with what others write.


> EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?


Necron I haven't spent much time reading up on them.


----------



## Apostle

1. How long have you been in the hobby.

About 14 years.


2. How important is fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?

The most important, without it I would not be in the hobby.

3. How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc..

I read pretty much every 40k novel, I have read the entirety of the Heresy and audio editions. So I am pretty devoted. I buy all their limited editions so they get a lot of my money though,
I am getting tired of Calth, the Dropsite Massacre I would like most new books to actually move closer to the battle at the Imperial palace at Terra.

At this rate it will take many years to finish the Horus heresy, or get even close. So I am devoted for now, but there are limits.

4. How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?

I read the codex for fluff only, just the 4th and 5th editions mostly. 


5. Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?

Yes it is my favorite world for fanfic, warhammer influences alot of my personal projects which are mostly for fun.

6. If you have anything further to add, feel free. 

I'm excited about Warhammer Total War.

7. What would you call your area of expertise?

Chaos Space Marines and Imperial guard books (Horus heresy as well) I know very little about making a good army or playing the game I have only played maybe 3 dozen games ever. I just LOVE the fluff

8. What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge?

Eldar for sure, I understand what they are, some of the main well known characters. I have only read two eldar books and one was a dark eldar book. I enjoyed them though. 

Oh and Stormcast eternals, I know nothing.


----------



## The Final Frontier

1: How long have you been in the hobby?

Table Top wise 7 years, since 2009
Generally, speaking probably 8 or 9 years if were just talking Warhammer in general

2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?

Fluff is number one all the way, love reading about heroic Adeptus Astartes and their legendary triumphs and their tragic tales not to mention all the grey are's to question. I love the fluff so much I often create fluff for my own forces to the point I had written a custom codex for my chapter. unfortunately it was lost when my laptop blue screened although I still have a single physical copy left although it's horribly outdated but still a good read here and there!

3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...

Almost never read them in the sense of reading from a physical book, I often read bits here and there from Adeptus Astartes books that are related to fluff am looking into.

4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?

-Space Marine 5 and 6
-Black Templars 4


5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?

As stated above, literally love everything about Warhammer 40,000K lore and often ask grey area questions that need to be answered! I often create fluff for my own forces to the point I had written a custom codex for my chapter. unfortunately it was lost when my laptop blue screened although I still have a single physical copy left although it's horribly outdated but still a good read here and there!

6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free. 

EDIT: 7: What would you call your area of expertise? 

Space Marines obviously lol although I have basic knowledge of all races and there backstory but am not an expert. 

EDIT8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge? 

Probably Tryanids,Sisters of Battle, Eldar In general(craft world and Dark)


----------



## Brother Emund

*1: How long have you been in the hobby?*

Since the very begining (I think). When it all first started, I brought just about every game and figure going. I kept them and when I hung up my paint brush and Codexes, I sold most of them (for a nice profit, I may add). I still have a few of my (own) Chapter Marines on my window sill in the office for sentimental reasons.

*
2: How important is Fluff to you, relative to other aspects of the hobby?*

I love 'Fluff'. I read something about it every day. Wiki, has over 3000+ pages and every day I press a random page just to see what pops up.
*
3: How devoted are you to the works of the Black Library? By this I basically mean what compels you to buy/read one of their novels, do you pick them because of the races involved, follow certain serials, on a whim, etc...*

I read all the time. I currently have 2 books going (usually 3). I like the SM's and the Guard mainly.

*4: How many codexes have you taken the time to read thoroughly, including older editions?*

I used to read them all when I was playing. I only use them for references now.
*
5: Do you enjoy postiulating theories, pondering mysteries, and writing your own works to expand your enjoyment of the hobby?*

Absolutely. I am currently writing a story about a perpetual and his crew avoiding the Inquisition and particularly a very dangerous Inquisitior (with an interesting backgound). I am also writing a short story about one of the missing (deleted, killed, dissapeared) Primarchs.
*
6: If youa have anything further to add, feel free. *

Try writing short stories in the original Works section. Open your mind to posibilities. You can virtually do anything there!

*7: What would you call your area of expertise? *

I like writing 40K stories.

*8: What would you say is your weakest area of fluff knowledge? *

Not so much as a weakness, its just that I am not that fussed; I care little for Necrons or Tau, however, I am facinated about all the minor races that pop up in 40K. I would like more on them.


.


----------

